# 06/03 AEW Dynamite Discussion Thread: Cody's 1st TNT Title Defense



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266127106708246531

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266006361604796417


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

This looks good. I am keen for Cody/Jungle Boy, Revival interview, Cage match and Jericho Vs Cabana if it's somewhat serious will be fun also. Can't say I care too much about the women's match, the tag stuff or Mike Tyson.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Cody and Jungle Boy are gonna kill it. Can't wait to see Omega/Hangman defending their tag titles again. Hopefully Hangman is here to stay now. Facing Sabian and Havoc should be decent.

The FTR interview is a must-see for me. Can't wait for that. Hopefully we get another Taz promo too. Hopefully they keep Lance Archer off TV this week and next week, then bring him back outta nowhere to murder Cody and kill his dreams of defending the title every Wednesday. That's how I would book it anyway.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Really excited to see the hangman and Kenny omega.

Cody vs jungle boy should be a great match



Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Is this Live or Taped?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Cody vs. Jungle Boy should deliver a pretty fun match. And I'm really looking forward to the FTR promo to get a feel on what kind of chracters they're going to try and play in AEW.

Not that interested in the Omega/Hangman defense because it is the pure definition of a filler defense.

Jericho vs. Colt could be a fun little comedy match if done right. And yay, Swole is back. I'm not as high on her as others, but they need another face in that division, espesically with Britt out.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

FyterFest details please
Fwiw i do think they will officially announce Omega/Hangman v Best Friends for the event itself tonight (dunno why they havnt already?)


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Stacked show. 

Two title defences, FTR sit down interview which might just play into the Cornette podcast they'll be on, more build to Moxley/Cage no doubt, interesting to see what MJF is up to this week and if there's more talking down to Wardlow. 

Interesting that Jungle Boy would have lost to Jericho for the title on Dynamite whilst coming close and will likely lose this one close too - almost a story in that. A boy not being able to get things done...

Archer back too please.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Hopefully they keep Lance Archer off TV this week and next week, then bring him back outta nowhere to murder Cody and kill his dreams of defending the title every Wednesday.


Yeah i would keep him off this week and the next again and have him come back the FOLLOWING week to annihilate Cody

Knocking Cody off his rhythm and onto the injury list after only 3 defences would be very tough on the American Nightmare


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Zero reason why Superbad Death Squad vs Omega/Page had to be a title match. Which is setting off my Spidey Senses a bit. I mean the PPV has Best Friends vs Private Party on the buy-in for the future title shot, and then same stipulation was made for SBDS vs SCU? Given three of the four were in the Casino Battle Royale days earlier for a future World Title Shot, they could have been included in the TNT Title Battle Royale for the future match against Cody and raised the talent level of that match. So why was that match booked and why did SBDS leapfrog Best Friends to have the title shot first?

Maybe it was as simple as just to give SBDS a win before they lose this week. 

Jericho vs Colt is interesting because of the Dark Order recruitment attempt. Colt could simply lose again and there could be another attempt. Or Colt could lose (he has to lose) but his comedy shenanigans piss off Jericho enough to want to continue a beatdown after the match only to have Dark Order make their presence felt to have Jericho decide it's not worth it. Dark Order vs Inner Circle could be a decent feud while Jericho waits on Tyson at All Out. With Uno and Grayson free to travel they could be back at any time (though might honor June 21st date as Uno IIRC works for Canadian Government and professional athletes as an essential service is baldly ridiculous) and Uno/Grayson vs Ortiz/Santana could have very good matches. Brodie vs Sammy and Brodie vs Hager good television options as well. I expect Jericho would mostly sit out this feud in-ring though - kayfabed as he's preparing for Tyson or something.

I'm very happy the FTR sitdown is with Schiavone and not Jim Ross. Tony is much more natural with these. JR is very wooden and stunted in speech - you can tell it's much more scripted whereas Schiavone is more bullet point conversational where he's listening to what was said and plays off it while still getting to his next scripted question. 

Cage is squashing somebody else this week. 

Cody wins of course. Jungle Jack will be made to look good in defeat I'm sure. 

Nyla needs to beat Swole here. Giving Nyla a battle is enough of a rub for Swole out of this.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Expecting an upset victory from Sabian and Havoc here. I would welcome it. They can then push the Best Friends Sabian/Havoc feud here.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> Expecting an upset victory from Sabian and Havoc here. I would welcome it. They can then push the Best Friends Sabian/Havoc feud here.


You can’t be serious.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

bdon said:


> You can’t be serious.


it's time to start doing stuff with Omega and Page instead of them wasting away in the tag division.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> it's time to start doing stuff with Omega and Page instead of them wasting away in the tag division.


Booking them to lose the titles to Havoc and Sabian does them, and the division as a whole, no favors.

But I am glad to see you admit they haven’t done shit for their story.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

bdon said:


> Booking them to lose the titles to Havoc and Sabian does them, and the division as a whole, no favors.
> 
> But I am glad to see you admit they haven’t done shit for their story.


An upset victory could elevate Havoc and Sabian if done right. Don't overthink it. It could also be a result of a fall-out between Omega and Page. In which case, it fattens up their feud without harming them or the tag division.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Are we sure this episode is still happening and won't be cancelled like everything else right now, in order for "the people speaking out against inequality, injustice, and change to be heard"?


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

optikk sucks said:


> it's time to start doing stuff with Omega and Page instead of them wasting away in the tag division.


Let's have them drop the titles to a real tag team at least.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Solid looking show on paper; I have some semblance of interest in everything apart from probably the Nyla/Swole match.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

Wow another show that's highly predictable. Can't they book more people at the same level against each other? All these "mismatches".


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

El Hammerstone said:


> Let's have them drop the titles to a real tag team at least.


That’s fair. It has to happen soon, though. Drop to best friends maybe? Idk I’m not the biggest fan of them. Would rather the lucha bros come through and demolish them with PAC on their side.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

optikk sucks said:


> That’s fair. It has to happen soon, though. Drop to best friends maybe? Idk I’m not the biggest fan of them. Would rather the lucha bros come through and demolish them with PAC on their side.


As much as I don't want to see Chuck Taylor with gold, it would be a better option; they at least have a built in feud, like you said, with the Death Triangle going for whenever they are able to come back, or more specifically the Lucha Bros with the tag titles on the line. You'd still have to find a way to get the Lucha Bros the #1 contenders spot, but that can easily be done.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

PnP should be next tag champs IMO - i think they have real potential


----------



## Purple Haze (Sep 30, 2019)

Great card, nearly everything is interesting, i would like to see Havoc and Sabian win, but that's unlikely. 
Cody vs Jungle Boy will certainly be great.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

optikk sucks said:


> That’s fair. It has to happen soon, though. Drop to best friends maybe? Idk I’m not the biggest fan of them. Would rather the lucha bros come through and demolish them with PAC on their side.


Best Friends and Death Triangle are still feuding, It’s just on hold because PAC and Pentagon can’t get in the country, so I can see Best Friends beating Omega and Page then restarting their feud with them going into All Out. Omega will probably turn soon. At least I hope so.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Best Friends and Death Triangle are still feuding, It’s just on hold because PAC and Pentagon can’t get in the country, so I can see Best Friends beating Omega and Page then restarting their feud with them going into All Out. Omega will probably turn soon. At least I hope so.


If the Lucha Bros can't get the W then I hope we get Santana and Ortiz, FTR or the Bucks winning. 

I like Trent but Chuck Taylor is such a jobber. Please keep him away from all of the titles. 

The Lucha Bros should be the next ones to win if Penta gets back soon. Best tag team on the planet imo


----------



## Aewwe (May 3, 2020)

Looks a good show, although with it being the IYH go home show, I'll be watching NXT first.

Revival chat should be good
I do like the British lads and Penelope as a faction and it was a nice surprise them going over next week, although I'll be stunned if they were to take the belts here.
Cody-Jungle should be decent. Expecting some early Cody heel seeds planted in a retain. Not too fussed about Colt, but always good to see Jericho, and hopefully they continue to build up Cage well, similar to Kross in NXT.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

JBLGOAT said:


> Wow another show that's highly predictable. Can't they book more people at the same level against each other? All these "mismatches".


Give me some examples. 

TV is and always should be about putting your best talent OVER. Whilst building stories through vignettes and promos. 

Leave the bigger matches to PPV.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Aewwe said:


> Looks a good show, although with it being the IYH go home show, I'll be watching NXT first.
> 
> Revival chat should be good
> I do like the British lads and Penelope as a faction and it was a nice surprise them going over next week, although I'll be stunned if they were to take the belts here.
> Cody-Jungle should be decent. Expecting some early Cody heel seeds planted in a retain. Not too fussed about Colt, but always good to see Jericho, and hopefully they continue to build up Cage well, similar to Kross in NXT.


Whats the NXT lineup look like?


----------



## Aewwe (May 3, 2020)

PavelGaborik said:


> Whats the NXT lineup look like?


Not as strong on paper to be fair (IMO). It's got that interim cruiserweight title final between Drake and Fantasma where presumably we'll get a heel turn for the latter. Mia Yim vs Candice which will likely have some sort of implications for the NA title at IYH. Think that's all that's been announced, but they'll have to build up some of the PPV matches further, so probably a lot of video packages / promos.

To be honest though, we get NXT more widely available on TV here in the UK, whereas AEW is 2 days later on Friday night (without a Fite subscription) - I think I read that's the exact opposite in Canada, so I usually watch NXT first and then find Dynamite online, unless it's directly before or after an AEW PPV.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Aewwe said:


> Not as strong on paper to be fair (IMO). It's got that interim cruiserweight title final between Drake and Fantasma where presumably we'll get a heel turn for the latter. Mia Yim vs Candice which will likely have some sort of implications for the NA title at IYH. Think that's all that's been announced, but they'll have to build up some of the PPV matches further, so probably a lot of video packages / promos.
> 
> To be honest though, we get NXT more widely available on TV here in the UK, whereas AEW is 2 days later on Friday night (without a Fite subscription) - I think I read that's the exact opposite in Canada, so I usually watch NXT first and then find Dynamite online, unless it's directly before or after an AEW PPV.


I must say that's a disappointing card on paper for a go home show in particular. I hope it's worth watching later at least.

You're right it is the opposite here but unfortunately we only get 60 minutes of NXT Friday.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Weird thing is between the pandemic and how they've built up other teams, there really isn't another team out there who I can say "them, they should be the ones to beat Omega & Page" and become the next champions.

We'll see how FTR does, it feels like they're saving a Bucks wins for later on down the line, Lucha Bros aren't there and weren't well booked before the pandemic, Best Friends don't really feel quite at that level yet, Santana & Ortiz have felt more like punching bags than anything else, Private Party isn't ready, Dark Order aren't available and that would be a stretch, SCU already had their chance and didn't do great with it, Jurassic Express haven't been winning matches, The Bucher & The Blade are nowhere near the belts.

So yeah, I hate to sound negative and while I'm sure the matches will still be good, there really doesn't seem to be that next team up in the division at the moment. It's a good thing the division has FTR vs. The Bucks eventually going for it.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Aewwe said:


> Not as strong on paper to be fair (IMO). It's got that interim cruiserweight title final between Drake and Fantasma where presumably we'll get a heel turn for the latter. Mia Yim vs Candice which will likely have some sort of implications for the NA title at IYH. Think that's all that's been announced, but they'll have to build up some of the PPV matches further, so probably a lot of video packages / promos.
> 
> To be honest though, we get NXT more widely available on TV here in the UK, whereas AEW is 2 days later on Friday night (without a Fite subscription) - I think I read that's the exact opposite in Canada, so I usually watch NXT first and then find Dynamite online, unless it's directly before or after an AEW PPV.


Not to derail this thread but how and/or why would a match between Mia and Candice have any implications on a match between their respective significant others?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The thought of having to watch Cody Rhodes matches every week is vomit-inducing.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

This is where AEW struggles normally, weeks 2-7 after the most recent PPV. They appeared to have a plan after Revolution but obviously the corona ended that and led to that lull of tapings in Georgia.

AEW has yet to string together and entire 12 weeks of high quality television between PPVs. Last Wednesday is definitely one hell of a start but if they want to get back up to 800k+ a week after the protest coverage dies down (I expect record low Dynamite rating this week) then they need to string together 12 weeks of quality.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

bdon said:


> The thought of having to watch Cody Rhodes matches every week is vomit-inducing.


Its not going to last bdon. 

Maybe for a month tops then normality will be restored


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Great card.

Looking forward to seeing the follow up to Tyson and Jericho.

I thought it was a bit rough initially but the pull apart was done well.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

TKO Wrestling said:


> This is where AEW struggles normally, weeks 2-7 after the most recent PPV. They appeared to have a plan after Revolution but obviously the corona ended that and led to that lull of tapings in Georgia.
> 
> AEW has yet to string together and entire 12 weeks of high quality television between PPVs. Last Wednesday is definitely one hell of a start but if they want to get back up to 800k+ a week after the protest coverage dies down (I expect record low Dynamite rating this week) then they need to string together 12 weeks of quality.


RAW’s ratings didn’t take that much of a dip due to the news coverage, they still did a 1.7 this week only losing about 50k people I believe. I’m gonna guess AEW does around 750k-780k this week.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Give me some examples.
> 
> TV is and always should be about putting your best talent OVER. Whilst building stories through vignettes and promos.
> 
> Leave the bigger matches to PPV.


Best Friends versus Dark Triangle(or any member combination since PAC is elsewhere) would be an example of a match that could go either way. That would be a non marquee matchup that would be against equal competitors.

This whole card is full of clean winners unless there are shennanigans.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

JBLGOAT said:


> Best Friends versus Dark Triangle(or any member combination since PAC is elsewhere) would be an example of a match that could go either way. That would be a non marquee matchup that would be against equal competitors.
> 
> This whole card is full of clean winners unless there are shennanigans.


Not possible as Pentagon Jr isn't allowed in the country.

Another example?


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Not possible as Pentagon Jr isn't allowed in the country.
> 
> Another example?


Angelico versus Joey Janela.
Jungle Boy versus Kip Sabian.
Michael Nakazawa versus Sonny Kiss.
Peter Avalon versus Brandon Cutler(But this needs a crowd).
Allie versus Big Swole.
Shanna versus Mel.
Colt Cabana versus JImmy Havoc.
Isiah Kassidy versus Jack Evans.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

JBLGOAT said:


> Angelico versus Joey Janela.
> Jungle Boy versus Kip Sabian.
> Michael Nakazawa versus Sonny Kiss.
> Peter Avalon versus Brandon Cutler(But this needs a crowd).
> ...


God, this is an awful list of matches isn't it?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Erik. said:


> God, this is an awful list of matches isn't it?


I thought the same thing. No disrespect to the fella who posted them but the only one I'd be kind of interested in is Jungle Boy Vs Kip Sabian and even then I think I'd only give it 7-8 minutes tops.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I thought the same thing. No disrespect to the fella who posted them but the only one I'd be kind of interested in is Jungle Boy Vs Kip Sabian and even then I think I'd only give it 7-8 minutes tops.


And I can't help but feel Jungle Boy would be overwhelming favourite.

His point was that Dynamite should have more matches that don't have an obvious outcome. And those matches were literally the best he could come up with without throwing away PPV level matches on weekly TV.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Erik. said:


> And I can't help but feel Jungle Boy would be overwhelming favourite.
> 
> His point was that Dynamite should have more matches that don't have an obvious outcome. And those matches were literally the best he could come up with without throwing away PPV level matches on weekly TV.


Obvious outcome doesn't = bad. I'm fine with the matches that they have been running. The TNT Title tournament was the most obvious tournament of all time and I still enjoyed it completely.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Erik. said:


> And I can't help but feel Jungle Boy would be overwhelming favourite.
> 
> His point was that Dynamite should have more matches that don't have an obvious outcome. And those matches were literally the best he could come up with without throwing away PPV level matches on weekly TV.


Yeah, I got his point. I could see Kip getting a sneaky roll up on Jungle Boy but I agree he'd be a pretty strong favourite and probably booked to win.

Really I do agree with your prior statement though that TV is about putting your stars over and making new ones. AEW don't have PPV quality matches that they can just give away every week for free on TV. Establish your stars, put some interesting content out there, build to the PPV and make the people pay for the money matches.

Also, Cody/Jungle whilst predictable this week might not have been as predictable 6-8 weeks down the track when Cody has had a decent run with the championship.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

JBLGOAT said:


> Angelico versus Joey Janela.
> Jungle Boy versus Kip Sabian.
> Michael Nakazawa versus Sonny Kiss.
> Peter Avalon versus Brandon Cutler(But this needs a crowd).
> ...


That would be a pretty good episode.... 




....... Of Dark.


----------



## Bubbly (Oct 10, 2019)

For the UK guys, do we still have to wait until Friday? I was told that you can watch it on itv hub on Thursday.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Bubbly said:


> For the UK guys, do we still have to wait until Friday? I was told that you can watch it on itv hub on Thursday.


If you want to Watch it live then it's FiteTV


----------



## Bubbly (Oct 10, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> If you want to Watch it live then it's FiteTV


I don't need it live, I just don't want to wait until Friday night.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Bubbly said:


> I don't need it live, I just don't want to wait until Friday night.


watchwrestling is your best bet then?


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Y'all see the botchamania clip with Tyson trying to get his shirt off with the lex Luger audio underneath? "And your t shirts are too tight too Billy" [emoji1787][emoji23] I fucking died

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Bubbly said:


> I don't need it live, I just don't want to wait until Friday night.


Shell out 5 bucks a month for Fite tv mate - you can watch it the next day


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Swartsen (May 28, 2020)

Here we go!!!


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

This whole thing with Tyson is cringe to me. I know when I'll be taking my bathroom break.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Kind of a dull card if you ask me. Cage vs mystery meat, no namer is the only razzle dazzle.
Rose needs to job to Swole.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Time to forget about all that his going on in the world and watch some wrastling. Just here to be entertained.


----------



## Swartsen (May 28, 2020)

Role's Royce.. lol


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Aw shit, here we go again.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Britt is everything.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

There you go @optikk sucks, Omega/Page vs Sabian/Havoc to start the show. Just like I said. Ugh.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Honestly cannot remember the last time Page was in a match. Hoping this is good.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

The man that hangs.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Havoc's up there with Best Friends and Cody for top 3


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Lheurch said:


> Honestly cannot remember the last time Page was in a match. Hoping this is good.


Two weeks ago


----------



## Swartsen (May 28, 2020)

he is not benjamin franklin


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Hangman and Kenny should ME.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Today is live, right?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Two weeks ago


Ha, I think my point more than stands.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

We need some twists tonight. This card is 80s NWA.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Did Kenny just take a botch to the groin?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Lheurch said:


> Did Kenny just take a botch to the groin?


I thought the same.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

ProjectGargano said:


> Today is live, right?


Its taped they normally have LIVE in the corner


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Are they Raven's Flock lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Penelope leaving? My interest level just diminished.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

I actually like Sabian and Havoc as a tag team.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Metal wrench to the back of the head is a two count? Why was that even necessary?


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

JR is such a horny old bastard lol


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Can Havoc actually wrestle because they just seem to pigeon hole him with weapons and shit all the time


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

ARE WE WATCHING A PROPER TAG MATCH!?!?!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

kazarn said:


> JR is such a horny old bastard lol


Dude is definitely making good use of Blue Chew as a sponsor.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Did we really need the valet interference? Apart from that match is quite good thus far.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Oracle said:


> Can Havoc actually wrestle because they just seem to pigeon hole him with weapons and shit all the time


He's a good worker - but it doesn't fit his look or character which is why they tend to lean towards the violent side. 

I'm glad he's managed to find a tag role because it allows that to come out more.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Man Kabian and Havoc are heeling it up tonight lol


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Penelope is a sleeper hit.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

They really need to go back to five seconds allowed of both guys allowed in the ring after a tag. Ten seconds is all day.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Did we really need the valet interference? Apart from that match is quite good thus far.


It's as commonplace in a Sabian match as the hug spot is in a Best Friends match


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz (Aug 4, 2010)

I actually like the Havoc, Sabian, Penelope team.


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

I hate the hurricanrana.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

I fucking missed Hangman, I can't stress that enough.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

This match is dragging and that spurt of moves should've been it. Makes Kenny and Page look bad that Kip kicked from that.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

bdon said:


> ARE WE WATCHING A PROPER TAG MATCH!?!?!


Looks like it. And its actually pretty good!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ow, that spike looked painful.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Man I love Omega and Hangman's tag team offense


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

They’re struggling to beat the guy who got Snap Dragon Suplexed by Riho.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

Is hangman looking a bit podgy or is it just me? Not a dig I understand isolation is tough just an observation


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What the fuck?? Landing on his HEAD like that?? Damn, why is that allowed??


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

Great match


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Really good showing by Sabian and Havoc - considering Omega/Page's future aren't in tag team wrestling, this is good for the division. It really helped put Kip and Havoc up a notch.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'll take Omega and Page over New Day anyday.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Good match.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

A bit too long but much, MUCH better than I expected going into it. They should have left the random weapon spots out of it, they added nothing.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Better than I thought it’d be for sure.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Match was solid but probably about 5 minutes too long.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Fyter Fest is a two night event?

Looks like both will be on a Wednesday.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> I'll take Omega and Page over New Day anyday.


They wish they were New Day good


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Very good match Sabian and Havoc did great, on to the Best Friends for Kennys heel turn lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Wrestling promotions and their 30 minutes opening matches lol.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Did we really need the valet interference? Apart from that match is quite good thus far.


That was the only good part of the match. You and bdon are definitely into the Cornette booking.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Great match! Don't like havoc or his shitty eye gouging offense

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Wrestling promotions and their 30 minutes opening matches lol.


Yeah, you look at your typical 30 minute TV show (24-26 minutes without commercials) and look at how much content they're able to get in as opposed to wrestling shows which will just hype the show and give you 1 match in that first thirty.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

They could have cut off a minute of that match and showed that whole awesome promo...come on.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Tully is awesome 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Swartsen (May 28, 2020)

AEWMoxley said:


> Fyter Fest is a two night event?
> 
> Looks like both will be on a Wednesday.


Looks like that. Night 1 will be on july 1 and night 2 will be on july 8.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yeah, you look at your typical 30 minute TV show (24-26 minutes without commercials) and look at how much content they're able to get in as opposed to wrestling shows which will just hype the show and give you 1 match in that first thirty.


I get the staleness of the opening half hour promo, but this is the same issue. If they were going for WCW the opening cruiserweight matches were never this long


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Look at Spears about to flop with another identity


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Fun match to open. Winner was never in doubt, but I hope this does something for Kip and Havoc going forward. Also, it’s been too damn long since Hangman has been in a normal match.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Spears joining the dark order?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Didn't Barry Windham wear a black glove? Maybe i am imagining


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

kyledriver said:


> Tully is awesome
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


He’s always been.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

A fucking black glove  the man gets lamer by the week.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Spears the next Fake Diesel confirmed.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

It's a glove. What does the glove mean people?


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

Wish I could be excited for that, but Spears fucking sucks.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

We need more Gooch!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok who the fuck was that weird hobo looking dude with the face paint with Tyson? was he some random bum who wondered onto the set and they just went with it?


----------



## punkypower (Mar 2, 2020)

I thought the match made Hangman and Omega seem weak. Havok and Sabian dominated too much. Not to mention the overall length.

Great Tully promo!


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

No Marko again for Cage, I like.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Spears about to get that push WF about to be crying for weeks


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cage = AWESOME


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Ok who the fuck was that weird hobo looking dude with the face paint with Tyson? was he some random bum who wondered onto the set and they just went with it?


His name is Gooch I believe


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

punkypower said:


> I thought the match made Hangman and Omega seem weak. Havok and Sabian dominated too much. Not to mention the overall length.
> 
> Great Tully promo!


50-50 booking my man. Nobody looks weak not even jobbers.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> It's a glove. What does the glove mean people?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Good Squash!!!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

It seems like everybody has a manager or is with a faction of some sort except for Mox.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Had to do the buckle bomb to throw it in WWE's face.

Oh look, a proper squash!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Back to Squashville.


----------



## Swartsen (May 28, 2020)

Brian Cage can kill me with one finger.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lheurch said:


>


Yes, i was right!!!!


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Cage has the best finisher it looks so nasty


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The black glove is obviously another four horseman easter egg due to Windham wearing it.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why is Cage's face a completely different color than the rest of his body? does he wear a mask when he tans?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Lheurch said:


>


Ah I guess that was obvious.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Why is Cage's face a completely different color than the rest of his body? does he wear a mask when he tans?


LOL never noticed that wtf

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cage actually looks like a beast.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Throwing it out there but why does Taz no longer have any interest in Darby Allin? He seemed very keen on the kid just a few weeks ago.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I like they are not doing the alternating week promos by guys in a feud like WWE does. Keeps the action and angle going.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Throwing it out there but why does Taz no longer have any interest in Darby Allin? He seemed very keen on the kid just a few weeks ago.


Allin rejected him.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wardlow and MJF are buds right now again i guess LoL


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Literally tens of thousands of black sports fans tuning in tonight for the first time after the Tyson angle, and AEW's only black guy on the card tonight just got squished.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Erik. said:


> Allin rejected him.


Not really, just walked away from him. And why isn't Taz pissed about it?


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Mister Sinister said:


> Literally tens of thousands of black sports fans tuning in tonight for the first time after the Tyson angle, and AEW's only black guy on the card tonight just got squished.


Would you have him beat cage?

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

The AEW title really is a thing of beauty


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Good shit very effective Mox promo


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Solid squash and a good promo by Mox. Simple and effective.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Mox's promo was meandering and went nowhere. That segment would have ended better after the Taz promo.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Archer just beating people outside. I like it.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Found Lance Archer lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Not really, just walked away from him. And why isn't Taz pissed about it?


Taz offered to help him because of the way he lost to Cody and hinted that Allin didn't know basic amateur wrestling and Allin literally responded by pretty much saying he has an amateur wrestling background and simply walked off. What else is there for Taz to pursue? 

Why isn't Taz pissed? No idea. Probably because he has secured Brian Cage instead.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Archer is gonna come back a beast, he will be fine like I have been saying for weeks

LOL at people think he's dead and buried


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Erik. said:


> Taz offered to help him because of the way he lost to Cody and hinted that Allin didn't know basic amateur wrestling and Allin literally responded by pretty much saying he has an amateur wrestling background and simply walked off. What else is there for Taz to pursue?
> 
> Why isn't Taz pissed? No idea. Probably because he has secured Brian Cage instead.


So why did they have this on TV from a non kayfabe perspective?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Archer is gonna come back a beast, he will be fine like I have been saying for weeks
> 
> LOL at people think he's dead and buried


Yeah because that promo totally regained his legitimacy


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Throwing it out there but why does Taz no longer have any interest in Darby Allin? He seemed very keen on the kid just a few weeks ago.


Agreed. I don't know why they dropped the angle. Did he get hurt?


kyledriver said:


> Would you have him beat cage?[emoji1787][emoji23]
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


They should have opened the show with Swole.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> So why did they have this on TV from a non kayfabe perspective?


To show Taz was going into a managerial role? To provide a little bit more of a background on Darby? 

No idea. I completely forgot about it to be honest.


----------



## spiderguy252000 (Aug 31, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Not really, just walked away from him. And why isn't Taz pissed about it?


I think he was pissed About it. He made Cage single Darby out in the ladder match and then insisted on beating him down further while talking trash 🤷🏽‍♂️


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Erik. said:


> To show Taz was going into a managerial role? To provide a little bit more of a background on Darby?
> 
> No idea. I completely forgot about it to be honest.


Makes no sense. Just like how Matt Hardy and Sammy are now cool with one another...


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Private Party:


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Well Taz's client got a world title shot, why the fuck would he care about a Darby Allin? Taz's client getting a title shot first night on the roster is all he needs to say to Darby.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yeah because that promo totally regained his legitimacy


It did. Now he comes back next week and kills people. Rebuilt and remade. Wrestling 101.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

As I’ve said before, they have one of the best looking belts in the business, and now one of the worst looking ones as well.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

LOL at people thinking Matt Hardy would stay in the main event and not help younger talent get over, all that complaining for nothing lmao


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Makes no sense. Just like how Matt Hardy and Sammy are now cool with one another...


Taz tried to recruit Darby.
Got rejected.
Taz got Cage instead, who got a title shot.

What doesn't make sense?

That Taz isn't seemingly upset that someone he tried to recruit can't win a big match?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Well Taz's client got a world title shot, why the fuck would he care about a Darby Allin? Taz's client getting a title shot first night on the roster is all he needs to say to Darby.


Just seems super weird that they simply forget about Darby Allin and Taz within a week. Would make a heap more sense for Cage's first feud to be against Darby or Taz to at least say he no longer cares about Darby because he now has the number one contender under contract.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Archer is gonna come back a beast, he will be fine like I have been saying for weeks
> 
> LOL at people think he's dead and buried


My mom legit just asked if that was Rey Mysterio whom Archer destroyed! LOL

Also, does anyone think Cody actually will lose?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Makes no sense. Just like how Matt Hardy and Sammy are now cool with one another...


That was Old Vet Matt Hardy character, which is why Sammy was like WTF?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> My mom legit just asked if that was Rey Mysterio whom Archer destroyed! LOL
> 
> Also, does anyone think Cody actually will lose?


Tonight? No.

But he will lose the belt on TNT eventually. I'd say to Lance Archer but then I sort of feel why not just have Archer win it originally?


----------



## Swartsen (May 28, 2020)

Whoanma said:


> As I’ve said before, they have one of the best looking belts in the business, and now one of the worst looking ones as well.


Hope they change it. I'm ready to forget everything about that tnt title.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Mox's promo was meandering and went nowhere. That segment would have ended better after the Taz promo.


Yeah and you could tell he had no idea what to say at one point, he got silent then changed the direction of what he was saying, guess that happens when you go out there just winging it, Mox aint as good on the mic as some think.


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

Erik. said:


> Tonight? No.
> 
> But he will lose the belt on TNT eventually. I'd say to Lance Archer but then I sort of feel why not just have Archer win it originally?


Because Cody has to be the first champ obviously.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not sure if anyone else caught this -- but this was advertised(on TSN) at the bottom of the screen during the Cage match


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> That was Old Vet Matt Hardy character, which is why Sammy was like WTF?


Yeah cool but these two just beat the fuck out of one another on PPV. Matt simply forgets about that upon changing characters?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Just seems super weird that they simply forget about Darby Allin and Taz within a week. Would make a heap more sense for Cage's first feud to be against Darby or Taz to at least say he no longer cares about Darby because he now has the number one contender under contract.


I take that as a nothing else needs to be said. Though fair enough they could've have him a throw away line


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> View attachment 87183
> 
> 
> Not sure if anyone else caught this -- but this was advertised at the bottom of the screen during the Cage match.


I'm glad they are Dynamite specials as opposed to a free Saturday PPV.

Cody could lose the belt there.


----------



## punkypower (Mar 2, 2020)

Lance Archer and then a PP segment: I'm thrilled!!

THIS is the Matt Hardy I'm here for!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This storyline is so stupid, but whatever. Make it short and sweet Jericho


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Hope this isnt over the top tryhard comedy


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Tysooooon!!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Did they seriously have no shame in ripping off Austin and Tyson like that? i knew as soon as Tyson got in there they would shove each other and people would come out and break them apart.


----------



## spiderguy252000 (Aug 31, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Just seems super weird that they simply forget about Darby Allin and Taz within a week. Would make a heap more sense for Cage's first feud to be against Darby or Taz to at least say he no longer cares about Darby because he now has the number one contender under contract.


 Again though, he targeted Darby and trash talked to him in Cages debut. That was him getting back at Darby. we haven’t seen Darby since. Darby is out and Cage is going for the world title so he is focused on that because why wouldn’t he? It’s the world title! Haha


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

LOL Sammy singing again

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Colt Cabana is the man though.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

For the love of God please stop Sammy.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Colt Cabana 
Pineapple Pete

Jericho sure knows how to pick em lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Jericho’s corpsing lol.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Oh God it's forced and purposefully shit which just makes it shit

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Swartsen (May 28, 2020)

kazarn said:


> Because Cody has to be the first champ obviously.


Cody should have won his first title as an heel. Maybe he could betray Tony Khan and resigned from evp position and get a title shot for world title. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Did they seriously have no shame in ripping off Austin and Tyson like that? i knew as soon as Tyson got in there they would shove each other and people would come out and break them apart.


They're not gonna have old ass Tyson take a bump lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Funny because these two should be the future commentary team of AEW.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

LMFAO!!!!! GUEVARA


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

Wtf...


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Holy hell, Sammy. Go put your panda hat on. That was annoying lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jericho trying hard not to laugh lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Erik. said:


> Funny because these two should be the future commentary team of AEW.


This segment is s the pre -commentary and post commentary duo haha


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

lmao Sammy stfu


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yeah cool but these two just beat the fuck out of one another on PPV. Matt simply forgets about that upon changing characters?


It's the fight business. MMA fighters go to war and then pose for picture together at the hospital.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Sammy is great ..he has really grown on me over the year


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Botchy SinCara said:


> Sammy is great ..he has really grown on me over the year


He's come along way from wearing a fucking panda, hasn't he?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

See this is where AEW truly sucks. Sammy singing isn't funny and why would Jericho in terms of story lines be totally fine with Sammy butchering his song?

"Now you laugh" moment that adds zero.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Sammy is money.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Glad to see they actually did something with Archer this week. We’ll see where that goes.

Matt Hardy used with Private Party makes sense. What doesn’t make sense is having one half of your fucking tag team champions acting as his clunky tag team partner.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> See this is where AEW truly sucks. Sammy laughing isn't funny and why would Jericho in terms of story lines be totally fine with Sammy butchering his song?
> 
> "Now you laugh" moment that adds zero.


Stop thinking so much lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

prosperwithdeen said:


> They're not gonna have old ass Tyson take a bump lol


So there was other ways to do it besides shoving each other, Jericho could have slapped him.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Trophies said:


> Stop thinking so much lol


That's my first impression.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Chip Chipperson said:


> See this is where AEW truly sucks. Sammy singing isn't funny and why would Jericho in terms of story lines be totally fine with Sammy butchering his song?
> 
> "Now you laugh" moment that adds zero.


Sammy and Jericho are bros that's why ...


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> That's my first impression.


I truly enjoy your opinion. It's often different then mine but you're very articulate with what you don't like and why. I enjoy your perspective!

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> See this is where AEW truly sucks. Sammy singing isn't funny and why would Jericho in terms of story lines be totally fine with Sammy butchering his song?
> 
> "Now you laugh" moment that adds zero.


Your nitpicking is out of control, you must be having a miserable time watching lol


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

bdon said:


> Glad to see they actually did something with Archer this week. We’ll see where that goes.
> 
> Matt Hardy used with Private Party makes sense. What doesn’t make sense is having one half of your fucking tag team champions acting as his clunky tag team partner.


You on the other hand are a nit picker

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Botchy SinCara said:


> Sammy and Jericho are bros that's why ...


Sure but if it was me and I was a famous rock star and I had a buddy that butchered my song publicly (To the point that it sounds like he's making fun of it) I think I'd be pretty pissed off.



kyledriver said:


> I truly enjoy your opinion. It's often different then mine but you're very articulate with what you don't like and why. I enjoy your perspective!
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


Thanks mate.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Your nitpicking is out of control, you must be having a miserable time watching lol


like his hero cornett it seems


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Your nitpicking is out of control, you must be having a miserable time watching lol


Context means something though.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> So there was other ways to do it besides shoving each other, Jericho could have slapped him.


They're probably saving the Tyson knockout punch and Jericho blows for the PPV or Fyter Fest, if you have them beat the shit out of each other on night 1 there's nothing to look forward to


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

This first hour has flown past. Tag team match was far better than I was expecting. 

Glad that Fyter Fest is just split into two Dynamites. That means that people living in the UK won't have to pay to watch like last year. Brilliant.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

By the way, y’all gonna pretend you didn’t hear that The Natural Nightmares are 2nd ranked Tag Team? But QT isn’t getting a push, right?

bullshit.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Your nitpicking is out of control, you must be having a miserable time watching lol


If things blatantly making no sense is a nitpick then that's fine.

I like Colt Cabana so it's cool to see him working Jericho on national TV so I'm far from miserable


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

bdon said:


> By the way, y’all gonna pretend you didn’t hear that The Natural Nightmares are 2nd ranked Tag Team? But QT isn’t getting a push, right?
> 
> bullshit.


And yet STILL cannot get a meaningful win or match on their television show. 

Huge push.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Fvck Fyter Fest will be at 10pm ET in USA, that means 3AM in UK and Portugal...they dont care about european fans.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> By the way, y’all gonna pretend you didn’t hear that The Natural Nightmares are 2nd ranked Tag Team? But QT isn’t getting a push, right?
> 
> bullshit.


They gave him Allie and he is friends with Cody, of course he is getting a push.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Sure but if it was me and I was a famous rock star and I had a buddy that butchered my song publicly (To the point that it sounds like he's making fun of it) I think I'd be pretty pissed off.


Whenever Sammy turns face Jericho can beat him up while screaming “think you can butcher my song and get away with it?!”


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Erik. said:


> And yet STILL cannot get a meaningful win or match on their television show.
> 
> Huge push.


I’m not the one who claimed he wasn’t receiving a push. Tell me how it isn’t a fucking push? You clearly don’t know your wrestling.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Trophies said:


> Whenever Sammy turns face Jericho can beat him up while screaming “think you can butcher my song and get away with it?!”


That'd make no sense either because Jericho clearly enjoys it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Why the FUCK is Jericho taking long to beat Colt? Seriously. What is the purpose of making him so strong?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

ProjectGargano said:


> Fvck Fyter Fest will be at 10pm ET in USA, that means 3AM in UK and Portugal...they dont care about european fans.


Really? They are doing a two hour Dynamite THEN a two hour Fyter Fest event?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> Why the FUCK is Jericho taking long to beat Colt? Seriously. What is the purpose of making him so strong?


Yeah agree. Jericho is a top star Colt's a lower midcard act. Should be 5 minutes max.


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

Dont think Colt should be working Jericho this much.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Jesus. Now we have to fucking watch Colt Cabana make Jericho look weak.

Jesus Christ.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Jericho's journey to the mid card continues.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

bdon said:


> I’m not the one who claimed he wasn’t receiving a push. Tell me how it isn’t a fucking push? You clearly don’t know your wrestling.


Because a push means:


Being pushed up the card by winning matches on TV.
Actually being shown on TV for more than 5 seconds.

QT gets neither.

He gets less match time than Colt Cabana.

Is Cobana getting a push?


----------



## Mike E (Feb 7, 2020)

Sammy singing was pretty funny. My wife and I laughed pretty hard when he didn't know the words, the compromise was great fun.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Jericho vs Colt will plummet viewership. Colt is just awkward to wrestle against.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

I feel like one of the more glaring flaws of AEW is having long matches even though the outcome is super obvious. Can’t really buy in for that long and it makes the match worse as a result.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Erik. said:


> Because a push means:
> 
> 
> Being pushed up the card by winning matches on TV.
> ...


I'd argue he is, he just had a back and forth match with Jericho and almost won a couple times. That's what I'd do if I wanted to start pushing someone...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yeah agree. Jericho is a top star Colt's a lower midcard act. Should be 5 minutes max.


Jericho has Tyson coming up on his plate and AEW makes Colt seem like a top star with a long match for Jericho to win. Come on AEW.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Lheurch said:


> Jericho's journey to the mid card continues.


He must suck as much as Kenny Omega, eh?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Lheurch said:


> Really? They are doing a two hour Dynamite THEN a two hour Fyter Fest event?


Will be 2 nights, 1 and 8 of July...i think that Dynamite will be Fyter Fest but later than the original Dynamite schedule...


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Jericho's dad bod is really out here lol


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

I like the story telling actually. Shows how quickly Jericho can just come out of nowhere and end it.

He could have done it faster though... Lol

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> If things blatantly making no sense is a nitpick then that's fine.
> 
> I like Colt Cabana so it's cool to see him working Jericho on national TV so I'm far from miserable


Lol no one gives a shit except you that Sammy interacted with Matt or sang Jericho's theme music, thats all nitpicking at its finest


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Jericho went from a pretty interesting heel to comedic fodder in just a year.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'd argue he is, he just had a back and forth match with Jericho and almost won a couple times. That's what I'd do if I wanted to start pushing someone...


He's being made to look credible - that's not a push.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Why was that bleeped?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Way to make it even dumber. Good job guys!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Jesus Christ


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

La Parka said:


> Jericho went from a pretty interesting heel to comedic fodder in just a year.


The cycle of Jericho


----------



## Mike E (Feb 7, 2020)

QT and Dustin are pretty darn good together. Also why so much hate for QT, hes a decent enough worker. Don't get me wrong definitely not one of my favorites, but also not one of the bottom feeders in my opinion.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

* Twitch *


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

I can not fucking stand Orange Cassidy and his silly character.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Annnnnnnd we are back to stupid. Great job.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

This fucking company...


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Top level talents being embarrassed by comedians yet again.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I guess Cassidy isn’t getting a push either.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Freshly Squashed?


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

A guy with his hands in his pockets just outsmarted Jericho and Hager, alright man


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Orange Cassidy with the most devastating moves in the history of sports entertainment.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So far this show has been so-so. Not horrible, not great.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

How does Jericho agree to work with these comedic goofs.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Oh man I cannot wait for Chris Jericho Vs Orange Cassidy!

Said nobody ever.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Anna Jay is so fuckin hot


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

bdon said:


> I guess Cassidy isn’t getting a push either.


Come on, it's like he BEAT Pac.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Whoever wrote and produced that segment should be the next guy being shown backstage being killed by Archer.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Trophies said:


> Orange Cassidy with the most devastating moves in the history of sports entertainment.


Devastating and/or butthurting.


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

Jericho is angry, calls out Tyson, OC comes out, Jericho finds it hilarious, OC outsmarts him and leaves, and that's the end. Great segment! Made Jericho look like an absolute clown there.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

bdon said:


> I guess Cassidy isn’t getting a push either.


Cassidy probably is though.

TNT are high on him, put him on their commercial (only AEW to be on it), Jericho wants to face him, sells out his merchandise and his segment usually do good ratings - so if anything that's a justified push regardless.

Not to the main event of course.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

They cant put people expecting Tyson, specially the "new public" and then present us Orange Cassidy...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

kazarn said:


> Jericho is angry, calls out Tyson, OC comes out, Jericho finds it hilarious, OC outsmarts him and leaves, and that's the end. Great segment! Made Jericho look like an absolute clown there.


It was a follow on from Jericho/Cassidy last week. 

It's obviously leading to Tyson/Cassidy vs. Jericho/Sammy.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

kazarn said:


> Jericho is angry, calls out Tyson, OC comes out, Jericho finds it hilarious, OC outsmarts him and leaves, and that's the end. Great segment! Made Jericho look like an absolute clown there.


Considering what I see on this forum, I genuinely don't know if this is sarcasm.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Cassidy probably is though.
> 
> TNT are high on him, put him on their commercial (only AEW to be on it), Jericho wants to face him, sells out his merchandise and his segment usually do good ratings - so if anything that's a justified push regardless.
> 
> Not to the main event of course.


They decided to bring Jericho down to his level instead. Took a few weeks, but he is getting there.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

El Hammerstone said:


> Come on, it's like he BEAT Pac.


Winning feuds doesn’t mean shit with this company.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

kazarn said:


> Jericho is angry, calls out Tyson, OC comes out, Jericho finds it hilarious, OC outsmarts him and leaves, and that's the end. Great segment! Made Jericho look like an absolute clown there.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

ProjectGargano said:


> Will be 2 nights, 1 and 8 of July...i think that Dynamite will be Fyter Fest but later than the original Dynamite schedule...


They literally said it starts at 8 PM ET.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Lheurch said:


> They decided to bring Jericho down to his level instead. Took a few weeks, but he is getting there.


I was always worried about what would happen to Jericho once he lost the belt. 

I still think it was a mistake having Jericho/Moxley at Revolution.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lheurch said:


> Annnnnnnd we are back to stupid. Great job.


Jericho takes around 15-20 to beat Colt, then gets outsmarted by Orange lol.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> They decided to bring Jericho down to his level instead. Took a few weeks, but he is getting there.


Wrestling OC in a competitive match, it's impossible to not be knocked down a peg; his offense is built entirely around embarrassing whoever he's in there with.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

This show started pretty good.

Went downhill really fucking quick.


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

Erik. said:


> It was a follow on from Jericho/Cassidy last week.
> 
> It's obviously leading to Tyson/Cassidy vs. Jericho/Sammy.


Tyson and Orange Cassidy together? LMAO


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Tony Khan said that was an error and Fyter Fest will be at 8pm as usual...thank God.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Anna Jay is so fuckin hot


Absolute hottie. 
Now....
Its...

BRITTTTTTTTT TIME!!!!!!


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Can Britt Baker save this shit show?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I appreciate Swole's Power Ranger gear.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Britt is a better Role Model than Bayley


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Oh okay we just get another comedy segment with Britt Baker and not a live appearance...

Oh wait she's here but of course there is a wheelchair joke. Now you laugh...


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

Britt Baker is one of the good things about AEW.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hopefully we get graced with an MJF promo. Cody vs Jungle boy is main eventing, isnt it? Cody the obvious winner.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Britt is a better Role Model than Bayley


A better Roll Model.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I understand Cassidy has his following, but goddamn, why must you drop your best heel and biggest star down to his level? I’m pleading with those that are far more lenient with AEW’s choices, explain how this is the best decision? Please. I’m genuinely curious. I’m begging for a logical explanation.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Britt Baker is ridiculous lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

bdon said:


> I understand Cassidy has his following, but goddamn, why must you drop your best heel and biggest star down to his level? I’m pleading with those that are far more lenient with AEW’s choices, explain how this is the best decision? Please. I’m genuinely curious. I’m begging for a logical explanation.


That's on Jericho. 

You should Tweet him.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

bdon said:


> I understand Cassidy has his following, but goddamn, why must you drop your best heel and biggest star down to his level? I’m pleading with those that are far more lenient with AEW’s choices, explain how this is the best decision? Please. I’m genuinely curious. I’m begging for a logical explanation.


...

"Wrestling is fake, stop nitpicking everything you neckbeard nerd. Orange Cassidy sells merchandise so this is fine"


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Nyla Rose's entrance music is awesome, almost too good for her lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Erik. said:


> That's on Jericho.
> 
> You should Tweet him.


I know it is on Jericho, but I’m begging for the lenient ones to explain how that was a good decision.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> ...
> 
> "Wrestling is fake, stop nitpicking everything you neckbeard nerd. Orange Cassidy sells merchandise so this is fine"


Why do you watch?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Pippen94 said:


> Why do you watch?


He must REALLY love DDT.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

bdon said:


> I know it is on Jericho, but I’m begging for the lenient ones to explain how that was a good decision.


What Jericho wants, Jericho gets, I assume.


----------



## Mike E (Feb 7, 2020)

bdon said:


> I understand Cassidy has his following, but goddamn, why must you drop your best heel and biggest star down to his level? I’m pleading with those that are far more lenient with AEW’s choices, explain how this is the best decision? Please. I’m genuinely curious. I’m begging for a logical explanation.


Supposedly TNT loves OC and he tends to get good viewership and huge pops from live crowds. I would guess their reasoning is to elevate OC by having a short lived feud with Jericho. Obviously Jericho is going to win if they go 1 on 1 but the rub for OC is a good thing. Wrestling companies have been doing things like this forever.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Can this crap match end already?

They both suck.

FTR and Cody/Jungle Boy please


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

bdon said:


> I know it is on Jericho, but I’m begging for the lenient ones to explain how that was a good decision.


You won't get an excuse for it because there isn't one. I listened to a Jericho interview last night and one of his complaints about WWE was that he felt they creatively stifled him and didn't give him enough freedom to do what he wants. Jericho probably likes Orange personally and wants to put him over a little bit on TV so they've now rushed this angle (Feud?) onto TV to allow Jericho to do that because they've got to keep him happy.

Also, Jericho probably thinks it's funny to fuck around with Orange Cassidy to get more heat from Cornette, lol.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Mike E said:


> Supposedly TNT loves OC and he tends to get good viewership and huge pops from live crowds. I would guess their reasoning is to elevate OC by having a short lived feud with Jericho. Obviously Jericho is going to win if they go 1 on 1 but the rub for OC is a good thing. Wrestling companies have been doing things like this forever.


I would NOT be shocked if he got the upset win over Jericho at this point.

Imagine starting a feud with Mike Tyson and then having a feud with a goof at the same time.


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

There's no need for this match to also be long.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Pippen94 said:


> Why do you watch?


Lol He says she wants "to see AEW get better". Bullsh*t lol.


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Lheurch said:


> I would NOT be shocked if he got the upset win over Jericho at this point.
> 
> Imagine starting a feud with Mike Tyson and then having a feud with a goof at the same time.


The Rock did it in 2003. Big Wrestlemania feud with Austin but feuding with Hurricane on TV during the build up


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Yeah, the women's division is fine.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Lol He says she wants "to see AEW get better". Bullsh*t lol.


I watch for the shit I like. I have explained this tens of times on this forum. Unfortunately the people I like this week have been used piss poor. Hopefully Cody/Jungle Boy is a winner.

I put over more than half of the show last week so lets not pretend I watch to hate.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I watch for the shit I like. I have explained this tens of times on this forum. Unfortunately the people I like this week have been used piss poor. Hopefully Cody/Jungle Boy is a winner.
> 
> I put over more than half of the show last week so lets not pretend I watch to hate.


Why watch it live?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

sim8 said:


> The Rock did it in 2003. Big Wrestlemania feud with Austin but feuding with Hurricane on TV during the build up


We should do something like the WWE does! - AEW


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> You won't get an excuse for it because there isn't one. I listened to a Jericho interview last night and one of his complaints about WWE was that he felt they creatively stifled him and didn't give him enough freedom to do what he wants. Jericho probably likes Orange personally and wants to put him over a little bit on TV so they've now rushed this angle (Feud?) onto TV to allow Jericho to do that because they've got to keep him happy.
> 
> Also, Jericho probably thinks it's funny to fuck around with Orange Cassidy to get more heat from Cornette, lol.


Ok, if Jericho is doing this to fuck with Cornette, I can find pleasure in the pettiness. Lmao

But goddamn, why must they make everything a comedy skit.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

That was fucking terrible.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

bdon said:


> Ok, if Jericho is doing this to fuck with Cornette, I can find pleasure in the pettiness. Lmao
> 
> But goddamn, why must they make everything a comedy skit.


Are you familiar with DDT?

This is basically the American version.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Great, now with Britt doing that to Big Swole, i bet we get someone to say that reminded them of the Riots.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

More beeping.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Erik. said:


> Why watch it live?


Good question. Sometimes it's rewarding to watch live sometimes not so much.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Britt getting out of controlll


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

That stuff with Britt and Swole was equally parts hilarious and awkward.

Britt was hilarious, but Swole just throwing the chair down when they couldn’t even get the car out of the ringside area was just weird, lol.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey was Brody Lee on TV last week? LMAO


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Heyaaa Darby wants to fight Brian. Good!


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Lheurch said:


> We should do something like the WWE does! - AEW


No of course not but all I'm saying is it has worked in the past so it can work again. Stop shitting on things before they play out. AEW arent perfect but they have done enough to deserve some patience from us as stories play out


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Nyla is way too slow and out of shape. Sluggish and gassing 3 minutes into every match.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Theres your Taz and Darby Allin snippet, you guys happy now? lol


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

Maybe Darby will cost Cage the title match?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Theres your Taz and Darby Allin snippet, you guys happy now? lol


People don't like things playing out unless it involves their favourites. You should know that by now.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Erik. said:


> Why watch it live?


I watch live, because I enjoy making my voice heard for TNT vs USA. Fuck Vince McMahon. And I love watching Kenny Omega matches, even if not as a flunky to Matt Hardy or tag partner to Nakazawa. And Orange Cassidy, even if not in segments with Jericho. And Cody promos.

And the fact that they reeled me back in after 20 years, and I don’t have any other option for wrestling on a national television and don’t care for indie shit.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

kazarn said:


> Maybe Darby will cost Cage the title match?


Been thinking this


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

bdon said:


> I watch live, because I enjoy making my voice heard for TNT vs USA. Fuck Vince McMahon. And I love watching Kenny Omega matches, even if not as a flunky to Matt Hardy or tag partner to Nakazawa. And Orange Cassidy, even if not in segments with Jericho. And Cody promos.
> 
> And the fact that they reeled me back in after 20 years, and I don’t have any other option for wrestling on a national television and don’t care for indie shit.


I'm amazed this company managed to reel you in and keep you. Genuinely amazed.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Erik. said:


> People don't like things playing out unless it involves their favourites. You should know that by now.


Lol I know, its just funny messing with people on here

"Archer is buried and dead", "Matt Hardy is gonna stay in the main event!'" "Darby Allin and Taz got no follow up to their interview!!"

Weeks and weeks of complaining for nothing and AEW shuts it all down in one night lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Does nyla grunt like a man on purpose?

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

That shot at the Lucha Bros lol

"Emphasis on tag"


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Erik. said:


> Are you familiar with DDT?
> 
> This is basically the American version.


That’s what I’ve heard. Never watched.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

We ALL want you to punch the dumb Bucks in the mouths.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Lol I know, its just funny messing with people on here
> 
> "Archer is buried and dead", "Matt Hardy is gonna stay in the main event!'" "Darby Allin and Taz got no follow up to their interview!!"
> 
> Weeks and weeks of complaining for nothing and AEW shuts it all down in one night lol


I know Spears is a joke - but even that.

They managed to turn a ridiculous comedy spot with Spears into an actual storyline, whilst giving Tully some fucking mic time!

This is exactly why wrestling promotions rush storylines or make storylines short - no one has patience anymore. HHH even said as much a few years back. WWE specifically don't do long term booking because fans get bored of it.

I personally think he's wrong and long term storytelling should be key in wrestling.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

"Emphasis on tag" lol


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

FTR are amazing.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

He said Meltzer LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

bdon said:


> That’s what I’ve heard. Never watched.


It's the epitome of comedy wrestling.

You can tell Omega has brought that influence to AEW.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Yeah they aren't good talkers on their own.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

FTR fucking killed that interview! Picked up the show!!!!


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Pretty good interview.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah they aren't good talkers on their own.


You didn’t like that!?
Fuck. I loved it.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Probably the best segment on the show thus far.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

FTR vs. Butcher & The Blade could be a pretty good 'old school' tag wrestling match.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well i'll be fucking damn. Today i've seen the Revival FTR with more personality then the whole time on the WWE main roster. Wow.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Marq Queen TNT title? 

what?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah they aren't good talkers on their own.


Really? This is the most intrigued I've been with them since they left NXT.

I thought that interview was super smooth. 

I'm starting to get the hype now.


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

Who will face Marq Queen for the TNT Title? What the fuck


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

So the once main event thug unit of The Inner Circle are now feuding with Colt Cabana and The Best Friends.

Ha...ha...ha


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

"CULT" Cabana


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> You didn’t like that!?
> Fuck. I loved it.


Their first promo with them having freedom, and they delivered mehness. A Meltzer shout-out isn't impressive for me.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

They spiked that water.


Colt's been drugged. 

oh my god


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Oh good, we’re still running with this Exalted One gimmick.....yay.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Marq Quen? Wtf...


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

This match should be very good


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> So the once main event thug unit of The Inner Circle are now feuding with Colt Cabana and The Best Friends.
> 
> Ha...ha...ha


Put that on Dynamite and the world champ on Dark!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Good use of the Dark Order.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Erik. said:


> It's the epitome of comedy wrestling.
> 
> You can tell Omega has brought that influence to AEW.


Someone said the original street fight was very DDT. That was good. The flat out “ha ha” comedy is bad.

They reeled me in as a fan by having Jericho presented in such an amazing way. The Moxley/Omega feud. Cody Promos. The Bucks (yes, I’m a fan for the most part.

They have shown plenty of moments of great wrestling. Since the pandemic, they have went off the rails with the comedy.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

FTR delivered a promo today with more personality than i've ever seen on the main WWE roster.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Really? This is the most intrigued I've been with them since they left NXT.
> 
> I thought that interview was super smooth.
> 
> I'm starting to get the hype now.


That was about as meh as meh gets. I feel like folk are more hyped thinking about the Bucks match than that promo was actually good or intriguing.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

bdon said:


> Someone said the original street fight was very DDT. That was good. The flat out “ha ha” comedy is bad.
> 
> They reeled me in as a fan by having Jericho presented in such an amazing way. The Moxley/Omega feud. Cody Promos. The Bucks (yes, I’m a fan for the most part.
> 
> They have shown plenty of moments of great wrestling. Since the pandemic, they have went off the rails with the comedy.


Mate, this is DDT.






Omega loves that shit.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> So the once main event thug unit of The Inner Circle are now feuding with Colt Cabana and The Best Friends.
> 
> Ha...ha...ha


Who should they feud with? The roster is still hurting with Fenix, Pentagon, Pac among others unavailable. 

It's an obvious filler feud.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Two weeks from now, The Butcher will have a tnt title match too? Ffs


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> So the once main event thug unit of The Inner Circle are now feuding with Colt Cabana and The Best Friends.
> 
> Ha...ha...ha


Neglect your undercard and build it around comedians and this is what is bound to happen; it's almost like I saw this kind of thing coming months ago.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Wow I'm really excited for FTR actually. They seem like the opposite of every other aew wrestler

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

LOL at people that said Brod....ehh fuck it lol

Great promo from FTR.


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

Erik. said:


> Mate, this is DDT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, so that's why Cornette can't stand Omega lol. Hasn't he also done this?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Erik. said:


> Mate, this is DDT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It wasn’t when Dynamite began. It felt like Nitro. The upper end of the roster was taken very seriously.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> That was about as meh as meh gets. I feel like folk are more hyped thinking about the Bucks match than that promo was actually good or intriguing.


I disagree. They actually showed some personality for the first time in years. Loved the shot at the Lucha Bros in particular. 

They've always been known as one of the best in ring performing teams in the world but now I'm seeing a bit of personality on top of it.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Colt in the Dark Order being Brodys minion should be entertaining.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

kyledriver said:


> Wow I'm really excited for FTR actually. They seem like the opposite of every other aew wrestler
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


They're heavy hitters and bruisers. No flips or dives. I don't think any of AEW's tag teams have that going for them.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Mate, this is DDT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That explains so much. I bet Dave gave that "match" at least four stars.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Dash was great in that segment, great segment for FTR

Them vs Lucha Bros should be great


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

prosperwithdeen said:


> They're heavy hitters and bruisers. No flips or dives. I don't think any of AEW's tag teams have that going for them.


BBB but there already dead and buried


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> They're heavy hitters and bruisers. No flips or dives. I don't think any of AEW's tag teams have that going for them.


I liked how they said they don't care about match quality. They just want to win. Which is the attitude most wrestlers should have

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Erik. said:


> I know Spears is a joke - but even that.
> 
> They managed to turn a ridiculous comedy spot with Spears into an actual storyline, whilst giving Tully some fucking mic time!
> 
> ...


I agree. It's so easy. I'm more interested in Spears now than I have ever been. Don't give a shit about what happened at DON because they spun it effectively.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

PavelGaborik said:


> Who should they feud with? The roster is still hurting with Fenix, Pentagon, Pac among others unavailable.
> 
> It's an obvious filler feud.


Jungle, Luchasaurus, SCU. Hell, I'd even have been for Jericho continuing his feud with Hardy if it wasn't stupid.



prosperwithdeen said:


> LOL at people that said Brod....ehh fuck it lol
> 
> Great promo from FTR.


You're right. Going from the main event of a PPV to trying to recruit lower midcard wrestler Colt Cabana certainly isn't a burial.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I’m convinced they read this board. They just made a point to shoot straight to MJF’s face, despite acting like the two were finished in a single PPV like Cody has tended to do.

Either way, I’m glad they acknowledged MJF. Good, subtle storytelling.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This should be awesome, hopefully Jungle Boy gets a great showing


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

I'm apparently in the minority when I say that I don't think the TNT title looks that bad. Maybe my standards have dropped, but I don't mind it.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Erik. said:


> Mate, this is DDT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It takes a certain skill to do something worse than WWE ever has done. 


This and the invisible man will always have a special place in my heart. 

To live my life and actually get to say that i've seen the bottom of the wrestling barrel is a gift.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So Cody is gonna be wrestling EVERY WEEK for that belt? He's gonna bury the entire undercard.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Jungle, Luchasaurus, SCU. Hell, I'd even have been for Jericho continuing his feud with Hardy if it wasn't stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> You're right. Going from the main event of a PPV to trying to recruit lower midcard wrestler Colt Cabana certainly isn't a burial.


I could see Jungle Express if they weren't handicapped by a certain annoying dwarf. 

SCU would be plausible but Daniels and Frankie are near the end of the road.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Rey Fenix or Marq'Quen?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Ham and Egger said:


> So Cody is gonna be wrestling EVERY WEEK for that belt? He's gonna bury the entire undercard.


They'll forget about that promise in a month or two.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> I’m convinced they read this board. They just made a point to shoot straight to MJF’s face, despite acting like the two were finished in a single PPV like Cody has tended to do.
> 
> Either way, I’m glad they acknowledged MJF. Good, subtle storytelling.


No room on the show for him to talk though. Gotta have extra time for the girl's match!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Lheurch said:


> That explains so much. I bet Dave gave that "match" at least four stars.


He did actually say it was better than 60% of WWE matches.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

El Hammerstone said:


> I'm apparently in the minority when I say that I don't think the TNT title looks that bad. Maybe my standards have dropped, but I don't mind it.


I mean it is infinitely better than any belt the WWE has produced in fifteen years, but that is saying next to nothing.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Rey Fenix or Marq'Quen?


TUNE IN NEXT WEEK TO FIND OUT


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Jungle, Luchasaurus, SCU. Hell, I'd even have been for Jericho continuing his feud with Hardy if it wasn't stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> You're right. Going from the main event of a PPV to trying to recruit lower midcard wrestler Colt Cabana certainly isn't a burial.


1.) He's not supposed to be a main eventer
2) Every WWE guy doesn't have to be a main eventer
3.) Mid-card is perfect for Brodie 
4.) Mid-card doesn't = burial
5.) Learn what the word burial means my guy lol 
6.) How do you know this doesn't lead to multiple mid-carders joining Brodie and turning the Dark Order into an actual takeover angle? lol Don't speak too soon, you have been wrong at almost every turn


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I wonder when Cody will turn heel.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Erik. said:


> He did actually say it was better than 60% of WWE matches.


It does not surprise me that he said that. He rightly called out people like Ultimate Warrior back in the day for sucking even though he was over in front of the local audience. How far he has fallen to excuse this garbage.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> I wonder when Cody will turn heel.


When crowds return, I imagine.

So, next year?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> I wonder when Cody will turn heel.


About the time they bring in Ric Flair.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

kyledriver said:


> Wow I'm really excited for FTR actually. They seem like the opposite of every other aew wrestler
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


They hate flips.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Cody definitely wants to turn heel.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> 1.) He's not supposed to be a main eventer
> 2) Every WWE guy doesn't have to be a main eventer
> 3.) Mid-card is perfect for Brodie
> 4.) Mid-card doesn't = burial
> ...


NOT SUPPOSED to be a main eventer? First major feud is for your world title at one of your four PPVs of the year? What nonsense is this?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> 1.) He's not supposed to be a main eventer
> 2) Every WWE guy doesn't have to be a main eventer
> 3.) Mid-card is perfect for Brodie
> 4.) Mid-card doesn't = burial
> ...


1. He's not supposed to be a main eventer but just main evented a PPV...Okay
2. You can say that again. Go tweet that to AEW's management
3. Is it? So why was he just in the main event of a PPV and why is he on big money?
4. It does when 3-4 months ago you were considered the best big man in the world and fans were excited that you were going to go to AEW and show just how good you are.
5. Brodie no longer matters that's pretty much a burial. He will not mean anything in a year from now.
6. Who cares if a bunch of midcarders join Brodie?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Why is Cody so pissed at Jungle Boy lol


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Cody wrestling as a heel might work better if it means him cutting down on a few of the clunky moves in his repertoire.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Why is Cody so pissed at Jungle Boy lol


Because he’s a Try Hard and doesn’t know how to work the right emotion for the story.

Or as I suggested, he might legitimately work so much better in-ring as a heel.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

LOL I'm glad he bladed this time

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> I disagree. They actually showed some personality for the first time in years. Loved the shot at the Lucha Bros in particular.
> 
> They've always been known as one of the best in ring performing teams in the world but now I'm seeing a bit of personality on top of it.


It's the same bland Lance Storm personality they had in WWE, without being in WWE. 2 winks to the camera with mentioning Meltzer and the Lucha Bros Tag thing doesn't scream personality for me at least. There's a reason you said "a bit" and not "a ton" after all.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

And right on cue, Cody has to blade himself. Goddamn.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I cannot help but get excited by blood to this day.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Why is Cody so pissed at Jungle Boy lol


Because his opponent wants to take away his title?

Cody always works as a heel but he's getting more and more aggressive recently and after that heel promo last week, it's coming.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> It's the same bland Lance Storm personality they had in WWE, without being in WWE. 2 winks to the camera with mentioning Meltzer and the Lucha Bros Tag thing doesn't scream personality for me at least. There's a reason you said "a bit" and not "a ton" after all.


A "bit" because it was an extremely short segment. No reason other than that.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Don’t really know if this was the kind of match you really needed blood for.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lmao dude is getting juice in a TV match against 160lbs Jungle Boy.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

He's the modern day did flair with how.mixh he blades

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> A "bit" because it was an extremely short segment. No reason other than that.


You can show a ton of personality in that time period. People didn't need to see but a few minutes of MJF or Darby to get it with their personalities.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lheurch said:


> NOT SUPPOSED to be a main eventer? First major feud is for your world title at one of your four PPVs of the year? What nonsense is this?


Come on man, you know Brodie wasn't the original plan 



Chip Chipperson said:


> 1. He's not supposed to be a main eventer but just main evented a PPV...Okay
> 2. You can say that again. Go tweet that to AEW's management
> 3. Is it? So why was he just in the main event of a PPV and why is he on big money?
> 4. It does when 3-4 months ago you were considered the best big man in the world and fans were excited that you were going to go to AEW and show just how good you are.
> ...


Lol so you'll be back to watch Brodie next week and tell us this again?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

TD Stinger said:


> Don’t really know if this was the kind of match you really needed blood for.


It isn’t, but he’s a Try Hard.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Someone's going through that table for sho

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

kyledriver said:


> He's the modern day did flair with how.mixh he blades
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


Blood and a figure four leg lock in this main event. You bet.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Right on cue. JESUS!!!

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chill out Cody coronavirus bro lmao


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Come on man, you know Brodie wasn't the original plan


They have him parodying the owner of the #1 company and have him as the head of a major stable they have been building since their first event, so YES he was meant to be a main eventer.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

So that'd be a DQ, yeah?


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Outstanding match! 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

chanting this is awesome, oh dear


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow they gave Jungle Boy way too much in this match, he gets to bust Cody open? put him through a table? Cody aint facing Moxley here ffs. Thats the problem with AEW they feel like they gotta give every match 20 minutes and have them kill each other.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Why does everyone have to come out to congratulate Cody? They act like he just won the belt. Nope, just held on to it lol


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I love how we get a superplex through a table and within a minute or two they're wrestling back and forth like it never happened lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I love how we get a superplex through a table and within a minute or two they're wrestling back and forth like it never happened lol


Where was the superplex?


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

hahahaha of course this is how Brandi gets in the show, she just had to


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> 1.) He's not supposed to be a main eventer
> 2) Every WWE guy doesn't have to be a main eventer
> 3.) Mid-card is perfect for Brodie
> 4.) Mid-card doesn't = burial
> ...


While I agree midcard doesn't equal buried. But my oh my has Brodie fallen so quickly. It went from "hell yeah AEW is going to push him like he deserves since Vince won't" to " well he's not supposed to be a top guy just another midcarder in the crowd, what did you expect"


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I love how we get a superplex through a table and within a minute or two they're wrestling back and forth like it never happened lol


I love how the table just appeared there randomly


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I love the dickheadedness of Cody doing all this


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That was awesome great match, they were rushing at the end though


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Great match. Cody is going out of his way to make Jungle Boy look good. Liked Jungle Boy trying for the pin so often along with him throwing the punches.

I say that, but now they go through a table with Cody landing first and just up ready to hurry and finish Jungle Boy as if nothing happened to him in the match.

It’s not a burial, but that ending, like the Darby ending, offsets all the good they did in the First and Second Act of the match.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

What a fucking sell-by Jungle Boy Best Cross Rhodes ever.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Of course Brandi had to be on TV this week also and Cody is going on like he just won the main event at WrestleMania.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Cody is SUCH a heel.

Look at him ffs.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

For no reason other than for somebody to go through it. Makes no sense but gotta have the spot I guess

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Wow they gave Jungle Boy way too much in this match, he gets to bust Cody open? put him through a table? Cody aint facing Moxley here ffs. Thats the problem with AEW they feel like they gotta give every match 20 minutes and have them kill each other.


It's the problem with wrestling in general for real. Outside of clear cut local jobbber squash matches, everything is a back and forth epic.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Erik. said:


> Where was the superplex?


Whatever it was, fell through a table off the top rope. Don't recall what move it was.


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

This is definitely a slow heel turn lol


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Cody gets pyro for successfully defending the TNT title on TV 😂


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I dont know if Ive ever loved and hated a wrestler at the same time as much as Cody lol. God damn.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lheurch said:


> They have him parodying the owner of the #1 company and have him as the head of a major stable they have been building since their first event, so YES he was meant to be a main eventer.


He was meant to be but not that fast, you know that lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Bosnian21 said:


> Cody gets pyro for successfully defending the TNT title on TV 😂


He loves it. 

He's going to get booed so hard when the crowds are back.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

C show nothing memorable, bunch of solid shit, don't regret watching.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> You can show a ton of personality in that time period. People didn't need to see but a few minutes of MJF or Darby to get it with their personalities.


They don't need to be MJF. They're incredible in-ring workers. If they can even be above average on the mic you've got yourself a top 3 tag team in the world. 

Have you watched their NXT work?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Of course Brandi had to be on TV this week also and Cody is going on like he just won the main event at WrestleMania.


You would think it's been blatantly obvious by now to everyone that we are witnessing a clear slow burn heel turn with Cody but I suppose not.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Erik. said:


> He loves it.
> 
> He's going to get booed so hard when the crowds are back.


Well he might be a heel when the crowd is back


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

As is par for the course, I liked half of the stuff on the show.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Bosnian21 said:


> Cody gets pyro for successfully defending the TNT title on TV 😂


I’m almost convinced this is a part of a massive story they’ve been laying framework for since the beginning.



RainmakerV2 said:


> I dont know if Ive ever loved and hated a wrestler at the same time as much as Cody lol. God damn.


It will come as a shock to everyone to know that I do like Cody and marked out for his Ellis Island promo, but goddamn the over the top histrionics kill me.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I love how we get a superplex through a table and within a minute or two they're wrestling back and forth like it never happened lol


They were clearly rushing with 2 minutes left, bad time management is more of the problem there lol



RapShepard said:


> While I agree midcard doesn't equal buried. But my oh my has Brodie fallen so quickly. It went from "hell yeah AEW is going to push him like he deserves since Vince won't" to " well he's not supposed to be a top guy just another midcarder in the crowd, what did you expect"


That's probably how they were gonna bring him in to start honestly lol. Dark Order was given air time since day one but they never felt like a main event thing to me, even with the reveal of the Exalted One it was still meant to be a mid card thing at first, its not like Dark Order were attacking the top guys they were attacking jobbers lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

bdon said:


> I’m almost convinced this is a part of a massive story they’ve been laying framework for since the beginning.


100%

If anything, the pandemic probably slowed down the process.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> They don't need to be MJF. They're incredible in-ring workers. If they can even be above average on the mic you've got yourself a top 3 tag team in the world.
> 
> Have you watched their NXT work?


It's not that they need to be MJF, my point is dismissing the idea that they could only show "a bit" of personality. 

I've seen them in NXT I don't doubt they can have exciting matches. But there's no shortage of exciting matches. So them bringing something extra like interesting characters would be nice. Their first interview away from Vince's restrictions and they confirm that "yeah Vince isn't the reason we were bland personality wise". Don't get me wrong Lance Storm could wrestle too, but his blandness gave him a ceiling. 

There's plenty of dope tag teams that can wrestle in AEW. They need to figure out some sort of character to go with the wrestling ability. They can be no flips and kicks, and still have personality.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

PavelGaborik said:


> You would think it's been blatantly obvious by now to everyone that we are witnessing a clear slow burn heel turn with Cody but I suppose not.


So if this is clear why were a bunch of babyfaces out there contributing to it?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> It's the problem with wrestling in general for real. Outside of clear cut local jobbber squash matches, everything is a back and forth epic.


Yeah for real, i'm not saying he should have squashed Jungle Boy, but he shouldn't have had that tough of a time defeating him as if he just went through hell, i mean its just fucking Jungle Boy he's not some big time singles star, he's a midcard tag team wrestler.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

I don't think this was as good as last week, some good and some bad. Both title matches delivered though. Jungle Boy looked like a star tonight.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> They were clearly rushing with 2 minutes left, bad time management is more of the problem there lol
> 
> 
> 
> That's probably how they were gonna bring him in to start honestly lol. Dark Order was given air time since day one but they never felt like a main event thing to me, even with the reveal of the Exalted One it was still meant to be a mid card thing at first, its not like Dark Order were attacking the top guys they were attacking jobbers lol


Whatever it is Dark Order needs to end. I don't think Brodie is main event regardless. But having him trying to save a failing stable in his first serious singles run is doing a disservice to him he doesn't know how to get himself over as a singles guy, let alone a merry band of losers.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> So if this is clear why were a bunch of babyfaces out there contributing to it?


Because amazingly, even in wrestling, people can be oblivious to what they see. Especially if the person has represented' good' since the inception of the company.

Viewers see wrestling differently to those acting on the show. It's how it's always been. We can see when someone is being a dick or someone is going to turn on someone, so why can't the guy who's about to be turned on? It's just the way wrestling works.

We all knew MJF was going to turn on Cody, why didn't Cody know it? He was oblivious.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> So if this is clear why were a bunch of babyfaces out there contributing to it?


He didn't do anything wrong. He's teasing turns but clearly not committing to them yet. 

Are you not seeing the signs?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Whatever it is Dark Order needs to end. I don't think Brodie is main event regardless. But having him trying to save a failing stable in his first serious singles run is doing a disservice to him he doesn't know how to get himself over as a singles guy, let alone a merry band of losers.


I can see them changing it up completely eventually or just dropping it, maybe they take a "Ministry of Darkness" type turn with new top star members 9 months from now who knows


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah for real, i'm not saying he should have squashed Jungle Boy, but he shouldn't have had that tough of a time defeating him as if he just went through hell, i mean its just fucking Jungle Boy he's not some big time singles star.he's a midcard tag team wrestler.


It's the bad part about today's wrestlers knowing so much about the less than kind qualities of the locker rooms of the past. In an effort to get along and not be dickheads, top guys don't protect themselves as much as they probably should. 

Then as a fan you know Jungle Boy isn't winning regardless so it's a waste of an extra 5-9 minutes of fluff.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> It's not that they need to be MJF, my point is dismissing the idea that they could only show "a bit" of personality.
> 
> I've seen them in NXT I don't doubt they can have exciting matches. But there's no shortage of exciting matches. So them bringing something extra like interesting characters would be nice. Their first interview away from Vince's restrictions and they confirm that "yeah Vince isn't the reason we were bland personality wise". Don't get me wrong Lance Storm could wrestle too, but his blandness gave him a ceiling.
> 
> There's plenty of dope tag teams that can wrestle in AEW. They need to figure out some sort of character to go with the wrestling ability. They can be no flips and kicks, and still have personality.


We will have to agree to disagree. I think they gave off the badass type of "we don't give a fuck" tweener delivery I personally enjoy. As I said their strength is always going to be in their in-ring work but I did quite enjoy their "we don't give a fuck" persona displayed in that brief interview/segment.

We will have to see where things go from here.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

@RapShepard it seems you’re on an island here, bud. I thought it was perfect delivery.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I can see them changing it up completely eventually or just dropping it, maybe they take a "Ministry of Darkness" type turn with new top star members 9 months from now who knows


See but that's the thing how many more times can they change it lol. I think this is Tony Kahn on his Vince shit, determined to make his idea work lol. But I definitely agree you're probably right and it will pivot into something else for whatever reason.



PavelGaborik said:


> We will have to agree to disagree. I think they gave off the badass type of "we don't give a fuck" tweener delivery I personally enjoy. As I said their strength is always going to be in their in-ring work but I did quite their "we don't give a fuck" persona displayed in that brief interview/segment.
> 
> We will have to see where things go from here.


You're definitely right on we'll see. For me they felt the same as always, except for in regular clothes. Versus the standard WWE "hey wear your merch shirt and promote, even if it doesn't make sense" lol.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Highlights:*


Britt Baker stuff
Tag Team title match
Cage/Mox
Lance Archer
Sit down with FTR
TNT title match

So most of the best stuff on the show this week were the non-match segments. Really how TV should be. 

I was indifferent to the Jericho/Cabana match and the aftermath and I'm sort of interested in seeing where the whole Spears thing goes and the Darby Allin thing goes. 

Not a bad show, watchable. 

Just can't wait for the main roster to be available and crowds to be available, they're such a big part of the show.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> See but that's the thing how many more times can they change it lol. I think this is Tony Kahn on his Vince shit, determined to make his idea work lol. But I definitely agree you're probably right and it will pivot into something else for whatever reason.
> 
> 
> 
> You're definitely right on we'll see. For me they felt the same as always, except for in regular clothes. Versus the standard WWE "hey wear your merch shirt and promote, even if it doesn't make sense" lol.


Definitely lol, he's gonna make this work if it kills him. He made Hangman and Britt Baker work (assuming those character changes were his choices), so he's probably riding the wave of confidence.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> @RapShepard it seems you’re on an island here, bud. I thought it was perfect delivery.


That's fine, that shit was the epitome of meh for me. I think y'all just hyped about the future. That was a meh interview


prosperwithdeen said:


> Definitely lol, he's gonna make this work if it kills him. He made Hangman and Britt Baker work (assuming those character changes were his choices), so he's probably riding the wave of confidence.


Yeah but those are like 1 change, this is several and potentially another


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah for real, i'm not saying he should have squashed Jungle Boy, but he shouldn't have had that tough of a time defeating him as if he just went through hell, i mean its just fucking Jungle Boy he's not some big time singles star, he's a midcard tag team wrestler.


Jungle Boy is 22 years old and incredible in the ring. He got a nice rub tonight while Cody teased his inevitable turn a few times. 

Enjoyed the match personally, quite a lot actually.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah for real, i'm not saying he should have squashed Jungle Boy, but he shouldn't have had that tough of a time defeating him as if he just went through hell, i mean its just fucking Jungle Boy he's not some big time singles star, he's a midcard tag team wrestler.


I mean this is one of the ways you start making stars, by giving them good showings against top talent. I didn't think it was too much on the offensive end for Jungle Boy, Cody essentially dominated until he fucked himself up with the headbutt. If you have blood rushing down your face, then you DON'T receive offense while being wobbly-legged like nothing happened, I think that would be a bigger problem.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

What a fun, solid week this show was

just easy watching

Tag match and Cody / JB the obvious highlights

i was entertained 

loved the attitude from FTR when throwing the water bottle
and yes - black glove is a 4HM reference. Cody also really wrestling aggressive heel style with some flair moves throw in

good show


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Good start to the show with the tag match. They ACTUALLY FURTHERED STORYLINES for PPV losers, a real break from historical precedent, with Archer kicking ass. Show took a massive fucking nosedive with making Jericho look like a geek. Good shit in showing MJF in a great heel light focusing on him during the Jungle Boy and Cody match.

Some good, some meh, and some god awful shit, specifically Jericho and Cassidy, both of whom I really enjoy.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> What a fun, solid week this show was
> 
> just easy watching
> 
> ...


Say you enjoyed Jericho playing around with Cassidy, and I’ll put you on...THE CODY LIST!


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

AEW has a tendency to drag matches on longer than they need to/should, but I was fine with it in the case of Jungle Boy tonight; he was competitive with the undefeated MJF at DON and just won a battle royal the week before (even if it was half full of jobbers), they are clearly getting behind him, and losing in 4-5 minutes here would have stifled his momentum I feel.

Now if Marc Quen goes 15 minutes with Cody next week, then I will have a big issue. That would completely negate what Jungle Boy did tonight.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> Say you enjoyed Jericho playing around with Cassidy, and I’ll put you on...THE CODY LIST!


I love OC 🤷‍♂️

i‘m not the biggest Y2J fan though - so, not sure how the matches will be


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I love OC 🤷‍♂️
> 
> i‘m not the biggest Y2J fan though - so, not sure how the matches will be


I really enjoy both as well, but they do not need to be presented together. It devalues Jericho, your biggest star. It doesn’t really elevate Orange Cassidy, because everyone knows not to take him seriously.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Pretty poor show tonight. 

- Tag Title match was solid but felt like it was a 15 minute match (Can't find official times) when it probably should've been 10 max (6-8 would've been best though).

- Recap of Tully promo was good although we saw like 20 seconds of it and that's it. Tully gives Spears a glove which he says is going to be the answer to all of Spears problems. Of course I then find out that this is a throwback to Barry Windham who did the same thing in 1990. AEW loves their dated references.

- Cage looked strong in the squash but nothing to see here.

- Moxley/Taz promo didn't do much for me but it wasn't really bad either. I'd say it was "okay".

- Archer beats up some random on a construction site. Who cares? Why not have him do this on live television? Didn't like this.

- Private Party look like geeks for marking out for Matt Hardy and the fact Matt and Sammy are now cool after Kenny and Matt threw Sammy off a grandstand is ridiculous and makes no sense.

- Guevara doing the singing gimmick because it got over once a few months ago. More comedy bullshit from The Inner Circle who absolutely cannot be taken seriously anymore at this point. 

- Jericho gets taken to his limits by Colt Cabana who is a lower midcard act in AEW. I've been a Cabana fan for many many years and even I thought this was too much. Jericho should've won this in a few minutes to maintain the fact that he is a World Class wrestler. Instead he struggles to beat a comedy guy in Cabana and needs help from Hager to do it.

- But it's not over, Orange Cassidy is out and he puts Jericho's hands in his own pockets. Not only does Jericho allow this to happen but Hager the big bad ass bodyguard also allows it to happen before Jericho orders a beatdown in which we see Orange Cassidy outsmart both Jericho and Hager before leaving the ring and hiding in the crowd. Jericho, Hager, Ortiz and Santana all yell abuse from the ring at Orange and the Best Friends instead of going out there and fighting them which gives off the impression that they are afraid of the Best Friends. Awful segment and Jericho plus his crew look like complete diiots.

- We then get a Britt Baker video and instead of Britt just being an unbearable bitch to people (Which would make sense because she's injured and injuries make people even harder to deal with) we instead have her doing goofy shit in a wheelchair, waving at the camera, fucking around with Tony Schiavone and generally being involved in another dumb comedy skit. Awful and I'm a fan of Britt Baker.

- Nyla is meant to be a monster heel but has had a heap of back and forth matches with people nowhere near as big as her and we saw that here tonight. A lame women's match and as someone said on here the women's division is definitely in trouble.

- Post match was more comedy bullshit.

- I like that we saw Darby Allin talk about Brian Cage and wanting revenge. This makes sense although it should've been the match at Fyter Fest with the back story being Darby didn't want Taz as a manager so Taz found someone bigger and better who is going to beat some respect into Darby. 

- Revival promo was solid and probably one of the best things on this show. Inside references galore though. Your normal fan doesn't know who the fuck Dave Meltzer is or what "Fuck The Revival" means so why are they talking about them?

- Cody Vs Marq Quen next week, who cares? Best Friends Vs The Inner Circle again I ask who cares? Cabana Vs Sammy could be fun though and FTR's in ring debut should be fun.

- Brodie Lee and Colt Cabana forming an alliance. Who cares? If I don't follow independent wrestling I have no emotional investment in Colt and Brodie has no reason to recruit him anyway. Brodie has gone from main event guy who was going to show WWE how good he is to now fucking around with Colt Cabana in 2 minute angles.

- Main Event was okay but overbooked. Know how you do this match? Cody and Jungle go out there for 15 minutes, Jungle comes so close to beating Cody but Cody squeaks out the win and is pleased about it. Instead we've got guys being launched into the crowd, floor brawling, bleeding, superplexes, guys diving through tables. After the table spot both guys recover within a minute or two selling next to nothing and go into the finish.

---

I'm going 3/10 on this one. Very much below average. Way too much comedy bullshit, long matches that I didn't care about, an overbooked main event and a couple of stories that make no sense. Jericho continues his quest to become "just another guy" and the women's division continues to struggle.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> I really enjoy both as well, but they do not need to be presented together. It devalues Jericho, your biggest star. It doesn’t really elevate Orange Cassidy, because everyone knows not to take him seriously.


i think its clear Jericho has gone down a peg. He‘s not presented as top dog anymore, and he isn’t needed as one

he’s done his job. so IMO its fine to work OC, who we know can get serious very quick when its needed


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Lol i just realized i actually have aew on cable. I caught bits of it. Why didnt mjf and one of his boys attack cody and the other guy? This is like the third episode of dynamite ive seen.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I guess its soon going to be an Inner Circle dismantling.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

bradboyd said:


> Lol i just realized i actually have aew on cable. I caught bits of it. Why didnt mjf and one of his boys attack cody and the other guy? This is like the third episode of dynamite ive seen.


Congrats! Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i think its clear Jericho has gone down a peg. He‘s not presented as top dog anymore, and he isn’t needed as one


You genuinely think that AEW doesn't need Jericho? Who else do they have that is known outside of wrestling and is at Jericho's level right now?

He's on a three year deal, if this was the final 6 months of his contract and he wasn't re-signing it then sure, take him down the card, put him with the midcard guys but you're paying this guy millions of dollars for another 2 years and you're already moving him down to comedy midcard act? Nahhh.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i think its clear Jericho has gone down a peg. He‘s not presented as top dog anymore, and he isn’t needed as one
> 
> he’s done his job. so IMO its fine to work OC, who we know can get serious very quick when its needed


Wouldn't you want to keep him as a top guy so that when the eventual Jericho-Sammy match happens, Sammy going over will mean that much more?


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

bdon said:


> Congrats! Hope you enjoy it!


Its definitely a breath of fresh air in an authentic sense. I came in to seeing some girl driving that vehicle towards Nia or whatever her name was. Pretty solid segment. I'm very green to aew so i can't put names to this roster yet. I think what drove me away from AEW for a bit was Matt Hardys debut promo. And that was maybe the second time id watched dynamite lol


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Pretty poor show tonight.
> 
> - Tag Title match was solid but felt like it was a 15 minute match (Can't find official times) when it probably should've been 10 max (6-8 would've been best though).
> 
> ...


Why do you watch?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Pippen94 said:


> Why do you watch?


Why have you asked me this literally 5 or 6 times?

As I tell you every time there are aspects and talents I enjoy in AEW and there are aspects and talents I don't enjoy in AEW. I watch for the talents I like.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Why have you asked me this literally 5 or 6 times?
> 
> As I tell you every time there are aspects and talents I enjoy in AEW and there are aspects and talents I don't enjoy in AEW. I watch for the talents I like.


You positively detest like 95% of the show each week!


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Pippen94 said:


> You positively detest like 95% of the show each week!


Not true. Last week I enjoyed more than half the show. Said the first hour was pretty much the best hour of TV they'd done in a long time.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Pippen94 said:


> Why do you watch?


I expect that 9/10 ill see a shit wrestling show whether its aew or wwe. The idea of a "live wrestling event "still excites me. Its live. The lack of compelling promos, storylines, dorks with no charisma is laughable at times in wrestling.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Tonight simply lacked drama. Everything happened as promoted. At least give us some small booking surprises like a scheduled match that is turned into a 2 on 1 when someone's tag partner is KOed backstage, and then we get the surprise of who will replace them.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

MJF and Wardlow have a front row seat to their biggest rivals in the main event for a title that MJF should be in the hunt for. 


of course they do nothing and watch Cody and Jungle Boy hug it out.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The show was decent it wasn't horrible.... but it was not memorable and that's all I can say


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Loved it. My random thoughts:

This “Horsemen” chatter seems to be a real thing. Not only is Cody showing some heel tendencies, but Tully giving the black glove to Shawn Spears instantly brought back memories of Barry Windham for me. If this does happen, and if Tully and Arn get back together to manage the group, that would be so awesome.

I’m glad Britt Baker is still involved with the show. I loved her rehab video. I wonder if they’re setting up a future match between her and Rebel?

The opening tag match was great. I actually think Havoc and Sabian make a good team, although AEW is bursting at the seams with tag teams right now.

The promo exchange with a Taz and Moxley was intense. I actually wouldn’t mind Cage winning the title from Mox.

I enjoyed the FTR interview. Tony Schiavone really does a good job. And I like how AEW is using FTR to elevate Butcher and Blade a bit. 

Finally, my opinion on Chris Jericho: He did great as the company’s first champion, but I don’t mind if he takes a lesser role for a while. I’m sure he’ll be built back up in time for “All Out.” Absence makes the heart grow fonder.


----------



## Pitbull37 (Apr 6, 2020)

I just saw the clip of Orange Cassidy with Jericho on youtube. Is this the state of wrestling these days? A guy who puts his hands in his pockets. It's ridiculous and so childish that if this is what the company offers I didn't bother watching the rest of the videos. 

Orange Cassidy will put off a lot of new fans. It makes AEW look minor league.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

I got positives and negatives for this edition. Don't worry I'm not a grumpy old man like chippy buuuuut i agree with some of his points this week.

Overall the show killed nxt which aside from the maverick shit and the vps sucked so it kinda wasn't hard

Not sure about the little we support you message. Maybe it's cause I've suffered under disingenuous WWE for so long that I don't trust wrestling with political issues anymore but it was nice.

The tag match sucked. Up until this week I got a kick out of Sabian and havocs villainesque heel work but that was so boring. Looking forward to the best friends match though

Shawn spears getting the windham glove fuck off. Until he can throw lariats as good as page and packs on the size there's only one windham type wrestler and thats page.

Cage was good and enjoyed the promo work can't complain. Looking forward to the mox match too.

Private hardy, was stupid. Nuff said. Did enjoy the hardy Sammy interaction. Sammy is funny 

Colt vs jericho was fine. Sammy fucking up the words to judas was gold. Oh wait heels aren't allowed to be funny right? Bad Sammy you must look like a killer! The chip says so! Never mind that you are naturally funny. You must smash and grunt and slobber! Even Eddie Guerrero smashed and grunted and was not able to be funny at the drop of a hat. In other words lighten up chippy. Though I do agree that the match should have been over after the walls. Judas should be for main eventers only. Maybe an after the match thing. Speaking of 

The oc shit was fine. Served to setup a match for next week can't complain. And it made Hager look ridiculous which is a plus. Now trent needs to beat that waste of a spot next week. 

Archer promo was great. The Lee colt stuff was garbage. The dark order can fuck off. I hate it. I hate it. Oh and i hate it.

The main event pissed me off. Jungle boy looked fantastic. But it absolutely did not need all that smoke and mirrors bullshit. You needed to blade for this match Cody? Sure the exchange between JB and MJF was good but it served only for Cody to be over dramatic. The table spot was ridiculous. Existed again for codys match to be dramatic. These two could have had a great 15 minutes without that stuff. I hate when Cody goes nick cage over the top. Also you needed pyro at the end? Fuck you. I like you Cody but you make it so fucking difficult sometimes.

If your match with Quinn gets blood and a table spot and pyro at the end next week I hope you get your cock caught in your zipper. Knock. It. Off.

Card looks good for next week. Dark has me intrigued.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I really do wonder about the stupid logic of some fans.

OHH Brodie and Jericho and Inner Circle are geeks now?
They were feuding with Moxley, there is nowhere to go but down. People crying Brodie is buried or Inner Circles are low-card now are lacking something. 

If MJF beat Cody, and Jungle Boy took MJF to the limits in an epic match, why would wouldn't Jungle Boy have the back and forth match with Cody? Do you realize how stupid you sound chosing now to call out Cody for having competitive match? When they had Spears kick-out of 2 cross-rhodes at a non PPV, that's STUPID and outrageous. Not having Jungle boy be competitive FFS.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> You genuinely think that AEW doesn't need Jericho? Who else do they have that is known outside of wrestling and is at Jericho's level right now?
> 
> He's on a three year deal, if this was the final 6 months of his contract and he wasn't re-signing it then sure, take him down the card, put him with the midcard guys but you're paying this guy millions of dollars for another 2 years and you're already moving him down to comedy midcard act? Nahhh.


i said ‘he’s not needed as the top dog’ - that is a massive difference from ‘not needed at all’

he is their biggest name, but he can move up and down the card now - he will always generate buzz

he is effectively in the ‘working a celeb’ spot for the next 3 months at least / no harm giving OC the rub along the way, as those things (celeb spot, OC match) are basically the same level on the card at the moment


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

El Hammerstone said:


> Wouldn't you want to keep him as a top guy so that when the eventual Jericho-Sammy match happens, Sammy going over will mean that much more?


We all know Jericho has an uncanny ability to move up and down the card - when the time comes to put Sammy over, he’ll be right at the tippy top again and it will be a main event affair


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I really do wonder about the stupid logic of some fans.
> 
> OHH Brodie and Jericho and Inner Circle are geeks now?
> They were feuding with Moxley, there is nowhere to go but down. People crying Brodie is buried or Inner Circles are low-card now are lacking something.
> ...


I'm fine with epic match. But you absolutely didn't the blood or table spot. Just 15 minutes of great action.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Pitbull37 said:


> I just saw the clip of Orange Cassidy with Jericho on youtube. Is this the state of wrestling these days? A guy who puts his hands in his pockets. It's ridiculous and so childish that if this is what the company offers I didn't bother watching the rest of the videos.
> 
> Orange Cassidy will put off a lot of new fans. It makes AEW look minor league.


oh no ‘two post sally’ - not a rejoiner at all

whatever will we do without you?!

just watch something else mate - youtube is full of it


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Can we all take a moment to realise....

Archer freaked Jake out  

Whatever they are planning with Archer, the goal might be to get him even more sadistic than Jake

the thought of ‘Jake was keeping him calm’ is a (kayfabe) scary one


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

bdon said:


> There you go @optikk sucks, Omega/Page vs Sabian/Havoc to start the show. Just like I said. Ugh.


Lol. Long match, got bored.

otherwise a very rasslin-centred show. Not too much BS. looking forward to archers storyline.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

if you end the last show on Tyson/Jericho and start with this tag match?! And I was laughing at "two of the best tag teams in the world"...yeah 4 people who didnt do tag team wrestling until 4 month ago...anyways, I thought it just can go uphill from here. But it didnt.

Jericho in a competitive match with Colt? When he was beating Cody and the likes couple month ago?

Liked the Britt bits and the FTR interview before BB came in. Seems like AEW is listening to the fans with having Archer kill some people, but for me it is too late and as others said, why do it pre taped and not on live television? Why didnt he intefere in the Cody match? Oh yeah, no DQs wanted...

I cant stand little swole and Nyle, so this was a dull match before Britt made it fun.

Damn, Cody actually doesnt give a fuck, if this doesnt lead to a heel turn where he fucks all over us, than he is just full of himself. Table spot, blading, fireworks, hugging with all the people hating him standing behind this "wall" he was talking of breaking at the creation of AEW, way to turn into low budget WWE.

I really think there were a couple more eyes on the show after the Tyson buzz, but this show doesnt deserve any new fans...mediocre at best.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Another enjoyable show...not their best but still nice. I read somewhere fyter fest isn’t on fite tv...is that just in US? I hope I am misinformed...any one know anything for internationals?


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Firefromthegods said:


> I'm fine with epic match. But you absolutely didn't the blood or table spot. Just 15 minutes of great action.


Blood is always fine to me in title matches/ I'll give you the table spot, but it didn't take away from the match.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

DaveRA said:


> Another enjoyable show...not their best but still nice. I read somewhere fyter fest isn’t on fite tv...is that just in US? I hope I am misinformed...any one know anything for internationals?


It’ll be on fite tv as normal. It’s being shown as a two-part Dynamite special.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Blood is always fine to me in title matches/ I'll give you the table spot, but it didn't take away from the match.


I mean if you headbutt a wall then most of the time you're going to bleed and in a way it was more realistic for Cody to bleed.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Blood is always fine to me in title matches/ I'll give you the table spot, but it didn't take away from the match.


It's not the blooditself that bothers me. I agree that it can enhance a title match. Bodie vs mox being an example of it used correctly. It made brodie look like a beast. Blood here made Cody look retarded. He headbutted a wall. So it's not the blood it's the execution. If you want to look like a warrior and have to have blood, give JB permission to potato you with a forearm.

The execution of the blood spot made it feel so unearned and cheesy.


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

I skimmed through the show in arouund 4 minutes, everything looked incredibly boring. Don't know what else to say, couldn't imagine watching it all the way through.

I liked the FTR segment, was done well.

When Jericho was asking for someone to come out and Cassidy came out lol smh.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> It's not the blooditself that bothers me. I agree that it can enhance a title match. Bodie vs mox being an example of it used correctly. It made brodie look like a beast. Blood here made Cody look retarded. He headbutted a wall. So it's not the blood it's the execution. If you want to look like a warrior and have to have blood, give JB permission to potato you with a forearm.
> 
> The execution of the blood spot made it feel so unearned and cheesy.


Cody “Try Hard” Rhodes


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

You know it's a good episode of Dynamite when the normal fans enjoy themselves and the complainers complain.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

fabi1982 said:


> if you end the last show on Tyson/Jericho and start with this tag match?! And I was laughing at "two of the best tag teams in the world"...yeah 4 people who didnt do tag team wrestling until 4 month ago...anyways, I thought it just can go uphill from here. But it didnt.
> 
> Jericho in a competitive match with Colt? When he was beating Cody and the likes couple month ago?
> 
> ...


They could have got some new people but once people saw Jimmy Havoc i bet a lot of people changed the channel. 

I would have opened with a different match but meh


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Ah shit forgot to comment on two things. Nyla rose continues to mean nothing to me and britt is a treasure.

And the FTR promo was the promo of their careers. I loved the the shot at the lucha bros and the venom towards the bucks without being heelish. More of this please


----------



## Pitbull37 (Apr 6, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> oh no ‘two post sally’ - not a rejoiner at all
> 
> whatever will we do without you?!
> 
> just watch something else mate - youtube is full of it


Such a childish and pathetic response. You shouldn't take it personally that someone didn't like something on a TV show that you don't have anything to do with.

No, I'm not a rejoiner. I've never been a member of a wrestling forum before and how many posts I have doesn't mean my opinion doesn't matter.

I did watch other stuff on youtube instead. That's the problem. Whatever will AEW do without people like me? Most likely never grow into anything bigger than they are now, which isn't very big. It can't rely on hardcore wrestling fans as it's the only audience forever. It needs casuals to find it worth watching. I am the kind of person AEW needs to attract to become successful.

Most casuals will react like I did when they see Orange Cassidy.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Oracle said:


> They could have got some new people but once people saw Jimmy Havoc i bet a lot of people changed the channel.
> 
> I would have opened with a different match but meh


maybe a less self centered Cody would have "sacrifized" his main event match and put it at the start, save the fireworks and boom. If he thinks he is that great, he should have started and kept the eyes on the product for the new fans who may know him from WWE. But a Havoc in a tight pants looking like a drag queen (nothing against drag queens) is definitelly a channel changer for those who thought they may get some Tyson action.


----------



## StreetProfitsfan (Jan 22, 2018)

Orange Cassidy actually gets high ratings with his segments so he's clearly not turning away people. But feelings > facts on this site 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Pitbull37 said:


> Most casuals will react like I did when they see Orange Cassidy.


In fact most will do the opposite. During the Battle Royal last week the ratings topped a million for the first time since January right after Orange came in and stayed there until the end.


----------



## Pitbull37 (Apr 6, 2020)

The Masked Avenger said:


> In fact most will do the opposite. During the Battle Royal last week the ratings topped a million for the first time since January right after Orange came in and stayed there until the end.


I haven't seen it. It was a Battle Royal, so I assume that there were lots of wrestlers in it. It seems a stretch to say they tuned in because of him.

All I know is I shared it among my friends who I used to watch wrestling with, and they thought it was stupid and wrote off AEW. We'll see what happens long term.

Maybe AEW is aimed at kids? I could maybe see why kids could find it funny, but a guy who puts his hands in his pocket shouldn't be near a main eventer if you want to be taken seriously.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I thought the matches and promos were all good but the editing was super weird. Like a lot of weird continuity errors such as Fyter Fest being "sometime this summer" but it shows July 1&8 on the overlay or them announcing that Cody would face Rey Fenix next week when it's actually Marc Quen.

Also, how does the second best member of Private Party get a shot at the TNT title? I don't think he's ever had a singles match?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Pitbull37 said:


> I haven't seen it. It was a Battle Royal, so I assume that there were lots of wrestlers in it. It seems a stretch to say they tuned in because of him.
> 
> All I know is I shared it among my friends who I used to watch wrestling with, and they thought it was stupid and wrote off AEW. We'll see what happens long term.
> 
> Maybe AEW is aimed at kids? I could maybe see why kids could find it funny, but a guy who puts his hands in his pocket shouldn't be near a main eventer if you want to be taken seriously.


Your friends don’t seem to be in the majority. Orange Cassidy is a top merchandise seller and is a proven draw. I can’t explain it, but there you are. AEW are just listening to their fans.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> Lol. Long match, got bored.
> 
> otherwise a very rasslin-centred show. Not too much BS. looking forward to archers storyline.


You didn‘t like the tag?

i thought it was a great match. But i guess since we always knew who was winning it can be long.

but this is one of the first times Havoc looked pretty good to me


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> You didn‘t like the tag?
> 
> i thought it was a great match. But i guess since we always knew who was winning it can be long.
> 
> but this is one of the first times Havoc looked pretty good to me


I’ll have to watch it again, but after they kicked out Penelope Ford I lost all interest.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Pitbull37 said:


> Such a childish and pathetic response. You shouldn't take it personally that someone didn't like something on a TV show that you don't have anything to do with.
> 
> No, I'm not a rejoiner. I've never been a member of a wrestling forum before and how many posts I have doesn't mean my opinion doesn't matter.
> 
> ...


oh boo hoo

you didn‘t watch a tv show, did you sunshine - you watched a youtube clip and joined a wrestling forum out of the blue to complain about it

and I’m pathetic?

GTFO


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> I’ll have to watch it again, but after they kicked out Penelope Ford I lost all interest.


haha! Priorities

i like it


----------



## Pitbull37 (Apr 6, 2020)

optikk sucks said:


> Your friends don’t seem to be in the majority. Orange Cassidy is a top merchandise seller and is a proven draw. I can’t explain it, but there you are. AEW are just listening to their fans.


Proven draw? Is anyone actually drawing in AEW? Does AEW actually attract casual fans? We'll see what happens long term, but AEW doesn't seem to attract many casuals fans right now, so maybe my friends are in fact in the majority. Like I said, maybe it's aimed at kids and I'm too old AEW.

As a comedy act, I'm sure kids will like him. He shouldn't be making main centers like Jericho look stupid.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I really do wonder about the stupid logic of some fans.
> 
> OHH Brodie and Jericho and Inner Circle are geeks now?
> They were feuding with Moxley, there is nowhere to go but down. People crying Brodie is buried or Inner Circles are low-card now are lacking something.


Yeah okay, fair point in that main event guys need to go down but do you go down to the midcard? Not really. Rock didn't lose his match against say...Triple H and then head down to the midcard for a feud with D'Lo Brown and Val Venis did he? He was feuding with main event guys or upper midcard guys at worst.

Same with Jericho, he should be feuding with Cody, Kenny, Jungle Boy, Luchasaurus pr even the more entertaining midcard acts like Daniels, Scorpio Sky, Kazarian etc.

Instead he's feuding with a guy who wrestles with his hands in his pockets...and you're trying to defend that.

Brodie Lee is trying to recruit midcard for life comedy wrestler Colt Cabana. He's only just doing better than Jericho.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> oh no ‘two post sally’ - not a rejoiner at all
> 
> whatever will we do without you?!
> 
> just watch something else mate - youtube is full of it


His criticism is fair. I wouldn't encourage people to tune out of AEW. They don't have too may fans to encourage.



The Masked Avenger said:


> You know it's a good episode of Dynamite when the normal fans enjoy themselves and the complainers complain.


As opposed to last weeks bad episode where nobody complained, right?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> His criticism is fair. I wouldn't encourage people to tune out of AEW. They don't have too may fans to encourage.


His criticism is exactly how it appears to be - someone who hate watches the show or youtube clips, was banned before, rejoined and came in here to shit on everything

why should I entertain a conversation like that, how do you even start? It’s like Debating politics with a guy standing with a megaphone on the side of the road screaming - It is not like yours where it is well-thought out arguments based on your likes and dislikes with whatever you merit as good wrestling.

it is vitriol and that is all


----------



## Pitbull37 (Apr 6, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> oh boo hoo
> 
> you didn‘t watch a tv show, did you sunshine - you watched a youtube clip and joined a wrestling forum out of the blue to complain about it
> 
> ...


Yes, you are being childish and pathetic.

No. I didn't watch the show. I've already told you that. I've never seen a single AEW show before and I'm not even sure what channel it's on in the UK, or if it's on TV here. I was put off by the stupid video I saw.
This forum is for people's opinions on AEW. Good or bad.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> His criticism is exactly how it appears to be - someone who hate watches the show or youtube clips, was banned before, rejoined and came in here to shit on everything
> 
> why should I entertain a conversation like that, how do you even start? It’s like Debating politics with a guy standing with a megaphone on the side of the road screaming - It is not like yours where it is well-thought out arguments based on your likes and dislikes with whatever you merit as good wrestling.
> 
> it is vitriol and that is all


Again, I've never been on here and so never been banned. Why do you get upset when someone has a genuine criticism of what they saw?
I don't hate AEW. I don't even know anything about it and was interested in seeing if it was any good. I was disappointed with what I saw.

Can you really be surprised when someone new to AEW thinks someone who wrestles with his hand in his pocket is a bit silly?

I'm the unbiased one out of us two.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Pitbull37 said:


> Proven draw? Is anyone actually drawing in AEW? Does AEW actually attract casual fans? We'll see what happens long term, but AEW doesn't seem to attract many casuals fans right now, so maybe my friends are in fact in the majority. Like I said, maybe it's aimed at kids and I'm too old AEW.
> 
> As a comedy act, I'm sure kids will like him. He shouldn't be making main centers like Jericho look stupid.


Wouldn't want any of my theoretical kids to watch AEW., considering the violence.

They're definitely not going for boomers, though. that's for sure.

OC moves merchandise and has been shown to increase the ratings, not only in the overall number, but the key demo - the 18-49 category. I mean that suggests they're doing the right thing. What's best for business right.





Pitbull37 said:


> Yes, you are being childish and pathetic.
> 
> No. I didn't watch the show. I've already told you that. I've never seen a single AEW show before and I'm not even sure what channel it's on in the UK, or if it's on TV here. I was put off by the stupid video I saw.
> This forum is for people's opinions on AEW. Good or bad.
> ...


Your high and mighty "i'm right" condescending manner won't do much for you here brah, best to drop it now.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

I’m sure the same people are in here writing essays about how they hated the show last night, so all I’ll say is my friends and I got a huge kick out of the Britt segment, Mox/Cage, and Sammy singing Jerichos theme song. Solid entertainment. Not their best, but we enjoyed it.


----------



## Pitbull37 (Apr 6, 2020)

optikk sucks said:


> Wouldn't want any of my theoretical kids to watch AEW., considering the violence.
> 
> They're definitely not going for boomers, though. that's for sure.
> 
> ...


If it was a low card comedy act I would think it was stupid, but to have him involved with Jericho makes the company look like a joke.

This is a place to discuss AEW. I will give my honest opinion if I want to. That's all I'm doing. You should all be accepting of people having different opinions. I haven't done anything wrong and will continue as I am thank you.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Pitbull37 said:


> If it was a low card comedy act I would think it was stupid, but to have him involved with Jericho makes the company look like a joke.
> 
> This is a place to discuss AEW. I will give my honest opinion if I want to. That's all I'm doing. You should all be accepting of people having different opinions. I haven't done anything wrong and will continue as I am thank you.


nah i didn't disagree with you if you didn't notice. i'm just commenting that calling someone pathetic and childish isn't the way to go. and also that they're doing what they feel is right for bringing in the money - through merch and ratings. he was also one of the most over guys when they had crowds


----------



## Pitbull37 (Apr 6, 2020)

optikk sucks said:


> nah i didn't disagree with you if you didn't notice. i'm just commenting that calling someone pathetic and childish isn't the way to go.


I disagree. I expect people to be able to talk about a TV show like adults. Accusing someone of previously being banned and just hating on the show just because I said something negative about a show he is a fan of was a childish . I'm not a fan boy or hater of any company and I'm not emotionally invested in it. I hope AEW turns out to be decent so I can watch wrestling again.

As for this episode. I watched the Cage/Moxley clip. At least they both looked and acted like stars and I would be interested in seeing more of them. 

Archer looks good from the clips I've seen of him and it's great to see Jake back.

Jungle Boy looks talented, but I can't take seriously unless he bulks up a lot.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Pitbull37 said:


> I disagree. I expect people to be able to talk about a TV show like adults. Accusing someone of previously being banned and just hating on the show just because I said something negative about a show he is a fan of was a childish . I'm not a fan boy or hater of any company and I'm not emotionally invested in it. I hope AEW turns out to be decent so I can watch wrestling again.
> 
> As for this episode. I watched the Cage/Moxley clip. At least they both looked and acted like stars and I would be interested in seeing more of them.
> 
> ...


Chill bro. calling someone pathetic and childish will not get you over with the mods. You haven't even made 10 posts and now you're already insulting other members. Trust me - look at my reg date - I've been here long enough - seen them all come and go lol.


----------



## Pitbull37 (Apr 6, 2020)

optikk sucks said:


> Chill bro. calling someone pathetic and childish will not get you over with the mods. You haven't even made 10 posts and now you're already insulting other members. Trust me - look at my reg date - I've been here long enough - seen them all come and go lol.


It's just a forum mate. It's not a big deal. The mods should have a problem with the guy trying to stop the discussion and shooting down my opinion.

Anyway, this is boring. Back to the episode. I've watched all the clips now. FTR seem interesting.

The main negatives I came away with was Jungle Boy and Orange Cassidy. Jungle boy doesn't look like he could fight anyone, and the other guy puts his hands in his pockets. Both went against two of the company's most well known stars. It doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Pitbull37 said:


> It's just a forum mate. It's not a big deal. The mods should have a problem with the guy trying to stop the discussion and shooting down my opinion.
> 
> Anyway, this is boring. Back to the episode. FTR seem interesting.
> 
> The main negatives I came away with was Jungle Boy and Orange Cassidy. Jungle boy doesn't look like he could night anyone, and the other guy puts his hands in his pockets. Both went against two of the company's most well known stars. It doesn't make any sense to me.


AEW like to give a lot of their younger and unknown stars the opportunity. If you go back and watch some of the stuff from before, they do it a lot. I'm assuming you don't watch WWE either, but they're doing that a lot, as well. That's how you build stars. Jungleboy won't get a massive push for a long time - but they're high on him and I reckon he'll be a strong face for the midcard in a few years. The long-term storyplanning in AEW is crazy. They have brought up stuff that has happened months/years ago to ignite feuds. It's unusual to see in pro-wrestling.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> I’ll have to watch it again, but after they kicked out Penelope Ford I lost all interest.


I thought this particular spot was great. It was hilarious to me how Hangman just held Penelope there dangling from his neck while talking to the ref and then let go and dropped her on her face.

Also, I think "Last Call" is an odd name for their finish because AFAIK Kenny doesn't drink


----------



## Pitbull37 (Apr 6, 2020)

optikk sucks said:


> AEW like to give a lot of their younger and unknown stars the opportunity. If you go back and watch some of the stuff from before, they do it a lot. I'm assuming you don't watch WWE either, but they're doing that a lot, as well. That's how you build stars. Jungleboy won't get a massive push for a long time - but they're high on him and I reckon he'll be a strong face for the midcard in a few years.


It's just not believable when they are that small. Give him an opportunity, but keep him away from the stars for now until he's a size that he looks like he can fight. He needs to bulk up.

It looks minor league. Imagine someone watching WWE and seeing people like Drew and then AJ Styles being a small guy, and then switching over and seeing Jungle Boy and Orange Cassidy against main event guys in AEW. Which company do you think most people are most likely to continue watching? Not that WWE is any good these days either, but at least they look mostly like stars who can fight.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Pitbull37 said:


> It's just not believable when they are that small. Give him an opportunity, but keep him away from the stars for now until he's a size that he looks like he can fight, or is a star where people can believe it. He needs to bulk up.
> 
> It looks minor league. Imagine someone watching WWE and seeing people like Drew and then AJ Styles being a small guy, and then switching over and seeing Jungle Boy and Orange Cassidy against main event guys in AEW. Which company do you think most people is most likely to continue watching? Not that WWE is any good these days either, but at least they look mostly like stars who can fight.


AJ and Drew are two vets. not up and comers. it's a poor comparison.

The good thing is that Jungleboy has been given a character and a backstory. He looked like a star in that ring. He has also been showing some attitude. That's refreshing for a pure babyface.

A good comparison would be someone like Ricochet or Cedric Alexander - they were given tons of opportunity in WWE recently. It's a very refreshing thing.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Geeee said:


> I thought this particular spot was great. It was hilarious to me how Hangman just held Penelope there dangling from his neck while talking to the ref and then let go and dropped her on her face.
> 
> Also, I think "Last Call" is an odd name for their finish because AFAIK Kenny doesn't drink


Kenny drinks milk lol


----------



## Pitbull37 (Apr 6, 2020)

optikk sucks said:


> AJ and Drew are two vets. not up and comers. it's a poor comparison.


It doesn't matter if they are vets or up and comers. The point is having these guys against people like Jericho and Cody makes AEW look small time. 

Can you imagine Jungle Boy and Orange Cassidy in WWE taking Brock Lesnar, Goldberg, The Fiend or any top star to the limit, or making them look silly? It would be stupid.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Pitbull37 said:


> It doesn't matter if they are vets or up and comers. The point is having these guys against people like Jericho and Cody makes AEW look small time.
> 
> Can you imagine Jungle Boy and Orange Cassidy in WWE taking Brock Lesnar, Goldberg, The Fiend or any top star to the limit, or making them look silly? It would be stupid.


You mean like how Brock Lesnar took on Ricochet for the WWE title after their beef over lowblows? lol

Or how Mustafa Ali is some sort of genius hacker that was beefing with Orton, Rollins etc?

It's happening whether you like it or not bro. It's the essence of character building. Stop relying on the past.

The amazing thing is that Jungleboy is only 22-23. He's got another 8-10 years before he reaches his prime.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Do you guys think Lance Archer is going to break off with Jake the Snake? His promo was pretty decent. I thought maybe they put Jake with him because he couldn't talk or had a high pitched voice like Brock Lesnar or something


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> AEW like to give a lot of their younger and unknown stars the opportunity. If you go back and watch some of the stuff from before, they do it a lot. I'm assuming you don't watch WWE either, but they're doing that a lot, as well. That's how you build stars. Jungleboy won't get a massive push for a long time - but they're high on him and I reckon he'll be a strong face for the midcard in a few years. The long-term storyplanning in AEW is crazy. They have brought up stuff that has happened months/years ago to ignite feuds. It's unusual to see in pro-wrestling.


the seeds for Allie / QT was planted a year ago on a ‘Road to’ episode

its mad


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Geeee said:


> Do you guys think Lance Archer is going to break off with Jake the Snake? His promo was pretty decent. I thought maybe they put Jake with him because he couldn't talk or had a high pitched voice like Brock Lesnar or something


archer is a very good promo

i thought they put jake with him to show what level of sadistic he can be / now i think they’re gonna show he is more sadistic than Jake


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Do you guys think Lance Archer is going to break off with Jake the Snake? His promo was pretty decent. I thought maybe they put Jake with him because he couldn't talk or had a high pitched voice like Brock Lesnar or something


Eventually.

Not sure how they do it though. 

I think they put him with Jake because not only is he legitimate and one of the best heels of all time, he can be pretty evil and if that can be portrayed onto Archer then that's positive. I like them together to be honest. I quite like Jake in this role of just sitting in his rocking chair and watching Archer destroy people.


----------



## Pitbull37 (Apr 6, 2020)

optikk sucks said:


> You mean like how Brock Lesnar took on Ricochet for the WWE title after their beef over lowblows? lol
> 
> Or how Mustafa Ali is some sort of genius hacker that was beefing with Orton, Rollins etc?
> 
> It's happening whether you like it or not bro. It's the essence of character building. Stop relying on the past.


You keep editing your posts several times after you post. It makes it hard to reply

Lesnar crushed Ricochet in seconds and wasn't considered a threat to Lesnar. Ricochet actually looks like an athlete. Are you seriously comparing how he looks to Jungle Boy or Cassidy? It's not close to being the same thing. people wouldn't flick through the channels and see Ricochet and think he looks out of place while most will with Jungle BOy.

You seem to miss understand what I'm saying. I understand building up people, but it has to be people who are believable. I could bully Jungle Boy, but I'm supposed to believe he can nearly beat Cody who is supposed to be one of the top stars.

Jungle Boy and Cassidy wouldn't go be competitive with top stars in WWE right now. Rightly so. The fact they are in AEW makes AEW look like a smaller promotion with lesser stars than WWE to me.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Pitbull37 said:


> You keep editing your posts several times after you post. It makes it hard to reply
> 
> Lesnar crushed Ricochet in seconds and wasn't considered a threat to Lesnar. Ricochet actually looks like an athlete. Are you seriously comparing how he looks to Jungle Boy or Cassidy? It's not close to being the same thing. people wouldn't flick through the channels and see Ricochet and think he looks out of place while most will with Jungle BOy.
> 
> ...


Depends who's writing for the fictional TV show, I suppose.

It's a shame no one on the AEW roster seems to be as badass as you.

They are "competing" with NXT, who's World Champion looks like this:










I don't think many wrestling fans tend to give two shits about looks if someone is entertaining.

Berating looks is a typical put down by someone who loved wrestling back when they were younger, are now embarrassed to tell people they watch wrestling and only watch to criticise it because they can't bring themselves to walk away from something they clearly dislike the majority of.


----------



## Pitbull37 (Apr 6, 2020)

Erik. said:


> Depends who's writing for the fictional TV show, I suppose.
> 
> It's a shame no one on the AEW roster seems to be as badass as you.


You don't need to be a badass to be tougher than Jungle Boy. That's the point. It looks silly that guy being competitive with Cody.

EDIT: You're edited your post 4 times now.
I don't watch wrestling. I sometimes look at youtube videos during lockdown to see if it's any good again as I can't work right now. I've not watched a PPV or show for well over 10 years..



optikk sucks said:


> This isn’t worth a response because it’s a poor opinion and similar to the known goofies in this section. especially @Cult03
> 
> Just going to plug in Black Lives Matter


So you just reject an opinion that's different to yours rather than have a discussion? I'm seeing a pattern here. Do you guys only want to see opinions that are the same as yours?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Pitbull37 said:


> You don't need to be a badass to be tougher than Jungle Boy. That's the point. It looks silly that guy being competitive with Cody.
> 
> EDIT: You're edited your post 4 times now.
> 
> ...


Actually I’ve appreciated your opinion until you decided to completely ruin your own opinion with your self-comparison. If you think your measuring stick of beating up Jungleboy is valid, continue using it. It’s not valid for me. I’d love to see that discord when AEW don’t collapse in 2021.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Pitbull37 said:


> You don't need to be a badass to be tougher than Jungle Boy. That's the point. It looks silly that guy being competitive with Cody.
> 
> EDIT: You're edited your post 4 times now.
> I don't watch wrestling. I sometimes look at youtube videos during lockdown to see if it's any good again. Keep in mind wrestling used to be very popular. It's not close to being as popular as it used to be.


It's WRESTLING.

If you want realism with half naked competitors then UFC is probably more for you, with weight divisions.

When the fuck did realism/looks trolls really take over wrestling? I assume it was within the last decade when roided up bodybuilders decided wrestling probably wasn't for them anymore as an easy profession due to it not being as popular as it once was and the wrestling business turning to more wrestling based promotions with smaller guys who can wrestle.

Let me give you a tip.

Wrestling isn't for for you anymore. If you don't watch wrestling yet sometimes look up videos on YouTube, why on earth have you signed up to a wrestling forum to discuss something you don't watch?

And yeah, I know wrestling WAS popular. 20 years ago mate. TWENTY.


----------



## Pitbull37 (Apr 6, 2020)

optikk sucks said:


> Actually I’ve appreciated your opinion until you decided to completely ruin your own opinion with your self-comparison. If you think your measuring stick of beating up Jungleboy is valid, continue using it. It’s not valid for me. I’d love to see that discord when AEW don’t collapse in 2021.


If I don't see myself as a tough guy, but know it's unbelievable that Jungle Boy could be competitive with me, how can I take it seriously that he could go against the best guys in the company? He's so skinny and small it's not just believable.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

TBH Jungle Boy is slim but he has pretty good muscular definition. It's obvious to me that he is putting in time to work on his body. It kinda works for me because him developing is part of his gimmick


----------



## Pitbull37 (Apr 6, 2020)

Erik. said:


> It's WRESTLING.
> 
> If you want realism with half naked competitors then UFC is probably more for you, with weight divisions.
> 
> ...


It's bad that people want wrestling to be at least believable and struggle to find it interesting when a small guy is competitive against a top guy? That makes them trolls?

It's not your place to tell me wrestling isn't for me just because I think Jungle Boy and Orange Cassidy aren't credible against main event talent. 

Archer is believable. Moxley is believable when he talks. It can be done, and at times is done. Wrestling doesn't have to be silly.


----------



## Pitbull37 (Apr 6, 2020)

Geeee said:


> TBH Jungle Boy is slim but he has pretty good muscular definition. It's obvious to me that he is putting in time to work on his body. It kinda works for me because him developing is part of his gimmick


If he is only 22 I'm sure he'll bulk up and look great. My only point is right now it looks silly seeing him wrestle against the top stars.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Pitbull37 said:


> It's bad that people want wrestling to be at least believable and struggle to find it interesting when a small guy is competitive against a top guy? That makes them trolls?
> 
> It's not your place to tell me wrestling isn't for me just because I think Jungle Boy and Orange Cassidy aren't credible against main event talent.
> 
> Archer is believable. Moxley is believable when he talks. It can be done, and at times is done. Wrestling doesn't have to be silly.


Wrestling hasn't been believable for decades. So why would we expect it to be now?

You don't watch wrestling - you just said it yourself. I'm not telling you anything, I'm suggesting that you should probably make room in your life for things you actually enjoy. Instead of criticising something you half-arse watch.

Anyone who's booked credible is credible. Regardless of what you think of their look. That is how wrestling works. IT'S A WORK.

I'm struggling to understand how Jungle Boy vs. Cody Rhodes is silly. Jungle Boy has been booked as a credible opponent who isn't quite on the level of Cody. That's exactly what we got in the match. The fact that a criticism of the match was focused on Jungle Boys looks tells me you don't actually GET wrestling.

Lets put it in your badasss scenario. Would you take Sean O'Malley seriously against Cody Rhodes?


----------



## Aewwe (May 3, 2020)

I thought it was a good show. Like another poster on the previou page, I enjoyed the Cage build, and Sammy siniging the entrance music was great ha, and Britt is becoming my favourite personality. 

I actually liked the tag team match, maybe it's my British bias, but I don't mind Havoc and Kip as a team and they gave them long enough, before inevitably falling short. FTR are a very welcome addition and I'll be interested to see what they do over the coming weeks and months.


----------



## Pitbull37 (Apr 6, 2020)

Erik. said:


> Wrestling hasn't been believable for decades. So why would we expect it to be now?
> 
> You don't watch wrestling - you just said it yourself. I'm not telling you anything, I'm suggesting that you should probably make room in your life for things you actually enjoy. Instead of criticising something you half-arse watch.
> 
> ...


I feel we will have to agree to disagree on this. I think looks and presentation are important in wrestling, you don't.

Only thing I will say. It's not only hard core fans who have a right to an opinion. It's not your place to tell me(or suggest) how to spend my time either.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Pitbull37 said:


> I feel we will have to agree to disagree on this. I think looks and presentation are important in wrestling, you don't.


I think booking and charisma are more important. 

That's why Chris Masters and many before and after him have achieved nothing in top level wrestling. 

But sure, we can agree to disagree.


----------



## Pitbull37 (Apr 6, 2020)

Erik. said:


> Lets put it in your badasss scenario. Would you take Sean O'Malley seriously against Cody Rhodes?


I missed this. A better example would be is it believable that Sean O'Malley could compete against a top heavyweight in the UFC (like Cody is meant to be in AEW). Obviously not.

Looks aren't everything, but Jungle Boy looks like a kid and doesn't belong. No booking could make me believe and get invested in him as a character. I think Moxley looks awful, but he is believable. You seem to assume I think everyone should look like a roided up bodybuilder. I never said anything like that. Looking like a grown man would be a start. If he put on 20-30lbs he would still be small, but at least I could be interested in his character then.

I remember Chris Masters. He was awful. I'm not suggesting going to that extreme of that body and no talent.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Erik. said:


> They are "competing" with NXT, who's World Champion looks like this:


Jesus Christ. NXT has a Marko Stunt clone as their champion?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

To be honest, these big tough guys could easily take HBK as well. HBK was looking like a pancake in his prime










lmao


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Pitbull37 said:


> I missed this. A better example would be is it believable that Sean O'Malley could compete against a top heavyweight in the UFC (like Cody is meant to be in AEW). Obviously not.
> 
> Looks aren't everything, but Jungle Boy looks like a kid and doesn't belong. No booking could make me believe and get invested in him as a character. I think Moxley looks awful, but he is believable. You seem to assume I think everyone should look like a roided up bodybuilder. I never said anything like that. Looking like a grown man would be a start. If he put on 20-30lbs he would still be small, but at least I could be interested in his character then.
> 
> I remember Chris Masters. He was awful. I'm not suggesting going to that extreme of that body and no talent.


But no, that wasn't the comparison I made - as I am discussing it from a wrestling point of view. 

If Sean O'Malley came to wrestling and was in the ring with Cody - would you have questioned O'Malley's skinny physique? or would you have looked passed that because you know Sean O'Malley is a UFC fighter? Undoubtedly you wouldn't give a shit.

If no booking can make you believe and get invested in his character then wrestling, certainly modern wrestling isn't for you. Simple as that. You don't watch wrestling, I get that and I can understand why now. You'd have absolutely hated Daniel Bryan winning at Wrestlemania 30 by beating bodybuilder HHH, Batista and Orton in one night. 

He's literally 22 years old. What did Cody Rhodes look like at that age? Certainly not a main eventer.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> To be honest, these big tough guys could easily take HBK as well. HBK was looking like a pancake in his prime
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be fair, HBK was pretty big in his prime (not bodybuilder level) but he was well defined and conditioned. 

BUT

He's 32 in this photo. 10 years older than Jungle Boy.

HBK however was nothing special in his look at the age of 22 and was in a tag team. Funnily enough, Jungle Boy doesn't look anything special at 22 years old and for the most part has been part of a tag team when he's not putting on good matches as a single competitor.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

This is Shawn at more like 22 isn’t it


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> View attachment 87233
> This is Shawn at more like 22 isn’t it


i CoUlD tAkE tHiS gUy

Id mAkE hIm cRy


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> i CoUlD tAkE tHiS gUy
> 
> Id mAkE hIm cRy


‘jUsT gEeKs uNd LoSeRs’

you always know who has never been in a fight - it is the lad that can always ‘take everybody’

getting punched hurts like a motherfucker, i would not recommend it ever


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ‘jUsT gEeKs uNd LoSeRs’


the trolling over the week has been ridiculous in all honesty. must be the rating pop and the tyson incident which has triggered them 😂


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Foreign athletes are now allowed to return to the US, so I would hope that Pac and Pentagon can be there next week; the North were able to return to Impact's recent tapings, so...


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

El Hammerstone said:


> Foreign athletes are now allowed to return to the US, so I would hope that Pac and Pentagon can be there next week; the North were able to return to Impact's recent tapings, so...


the problem with pac is anytime he wishes to return to the UK, he has to self-isolate for 2 weeks. idk where he lives, but if he still lives in England, that'd be an issue


----------



## Pitbull37 (Apr 6, 2020)

Erik. said:


> But no, that wasn't the comparison I made - as I am discussing it from a wrestling point of view.
> 
> If Sean O'Malley came to wrestling and was in the ring with Cody - would you have questioned O'Malley's skinny physique? or would you have looked passed that because you know Sean O'Malley is a UFC fighter? Undoubtedly you wouldn't give a shit.
> 
> ...


A guy weighing 150lbs shouldn't be competitive against heavyweights, and yes that includes Sean O'Malley. It's silly to have someone that small be competitive against heavyweights

I didn't hate Bryan winning at Wrestlemania, but he doesn't look like a child and weighs a lot more than Jungle Boy. 

Cody was much bigger and looked much better at 22 and didn't look out of place. In fact, he looked incredibly good at 22 years old. Not that it is relevant to this discussion. 



Erik. said:


> To be fair, HBK was pretty big in his prime (not bodybuilder level) but he was well defined and conditioned.
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...


HBK looks better and more believable than Jungle Boy even at 22. Was HBK booked to be competitive with main event guys at 22 years old? If not, then again it isn't relevant to this discussion.

Just naming wrestling who looked skinny at 22 years old (but still bigger than Jungle Boy) and then later became stars doesn't prove anything. I'm not saying Jungle Boy won't be a star in the future. We are talking about right now.



optikk sucks said:


> the trolling over the week has been ridiculous in all honesty. must be the rating pop and the tyson incident which has triggered them 😂


This is a silly thing to say. Different opinions don't mean I'm trolling. Believe it or not, most people aren't triggered or bothered by a TV show having good or bad ratings. I don't even know what the ratings are and most people don't. You seem more emotionally invested and biased than I am.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> the problem with pac is anytime he wishes to return to the UK, he has to self-isolate for 2 weeks. idk where he lives, but if he still lives in England, that'd be an issue


i thought the self-isolate for 2 weeks was scrapped?

ps> more shops opening now = happiness / i need a coffee shop to open


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Pitbull37 said:


> Jungle Boy looks talented, but I can't take seriously unless he bulks up a lot.


Oh boy, just wait till you get a load of Marko Stunt.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i thought the self-isolate for 2 weeks was scrapped?
> 
> ps> more shops opening now = happiness / i need a coffee shop to open











Do I need to self-quarantine for 14 days after travel?


The Home Secretary has announced plans to isolate new arrivals to the UK, including returning Britons




www.telegraph.co.uk





i dont think so


I just want the pubs to open. Although this year will be a bit shit - no euros or sports


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Pitbull37 said:


> A guy weighing 150lbs shouldn't be competitive against heavyweights, and yes that includes Sean O'Malley. It's silly to have someone that small be competitive against heavyweights
> 
> I didn't hate Bryan winning at Wrestlemania, but he doesn't look like a child and weighs a lot more than Jungle Boy.
> 
> Cody was much bigger and looked much better at 22 and didn't look out of place. In fact, he looked incredibly good at 22 years old. Not that it is relevant to this discussion.


Wrestling is silly, who knew?

Ah right, so you do watch wrestling then.

And don't be so ridiculous.

You literally find THIS more believable:










Than this:










Ridiculous. 

You believed in Daniel Bryan because of his booking and charisma. Fact. You looked passed his look because of it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> Do I need to self-quarantine for 14 days after travel?
> 
> 
> The Home Secretary has announced plans to isolate new arrivals to the UK, including returning Britons
> ...


i would kill for someone to pour a Guinness right for me


----------



## Pitbull37 (Apr 6, 2020)

Erik. said:


> Wrestling is silly, who knew?
> 
> Ah right, so you do watch wrestling then.
> 
> ...


I've already explained this. He's nowhere near as small as Jungle Boy. In fact, if Jungle Gained the weight I suggested he would weigh around the same as Bryan. He actually looks pretty muscular in that photo. Keep in mind I didn't watch the show, so I didn't know anything about him, but he doesn't look bad.

I liked AJ Styles in TNA. I'm not against small wrestlers, but Jungle Boy is tiny. I don't see how you keep failing to understand what I'm saying.



El Hammerstone said:


> Oh boy, just wait till you get a load of Marko Stunt.


Wow. My head has just exploded. At least he seems to get destroyed most of the time and isn't competitive against the top stars.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

I didn’t think the TNT title match needed as many bells and whistles as they threw at it, but Cody has to Cody I guess. The match was great and would have stood out on it’s own regardless. Did I hear right that he is facing one of Private Party next week, I was only half listening and they mentioning the one that did the injury angle being well at the end?

Overall a good show. I still don’t really get Jimmy Havoc, I guess that’s the point they or he is going for? FTR segment was a good introduction/reintroduction, simple and set up a good set of matches and feuds for them on the off. The Bucks match is the one I’m actually least interested in.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Zapato said:


> I didn’t think the TNT title match needed as many bells and whistles as they threw at it, but Cody has to Cody I guess. The match was great and would have stood out on it’s own regardless. Did I hear right that he is facing one of Private Party next week, I was only half listening and they mentioning the one that did the injury angle being well at the end?
> 
> Overall a good show. I still don’t really get Jimmy Havoc, I guess that’s the point they or he is going for? FTR segment was a good introduction/reintroduction, simple and set up a good set of matches and feuds for them on the off. The Bucks match is the one I’m actually least interested in.


Yeah - Marq Quen gets him next week.

Should be fun - I assume Cody will heel it up, work the injured knee and perhaps win by figure four leg lock.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

Thanks, it threw me a little but makes sense as I assume Hardy could be in his corner too if Arn is there.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Yeah - Marq Quen gets him next week.
> 
> Should be fun - I assume Cody will heel it up, work the injured knee and perhaps win by figure four leg lock.


I don't get how Cody running through the midcards gets them over.....


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

JBLGOAT said:


> I don't get how Cody running through the midcards gets them over.....


Because only moronic people think losing to Cody Rhodes in a close match on Dynamite is some kind of burial.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Erik. said:


> Because only moronic people think losing to Cody Rhodes in a close match on Dynamite is some kind of burial.


i guess nobody notices also how he‘s basically beating up young babyfaces - they’re just ignoring the story that is being told


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

I think people need to differentiate losing and being buried.
it’s what they do afterwards that matters, they’re clearly doing something with the fact archer and Brodie lee lost. Only people trying to find fault claim they are buried by losing a tough match to another good competitor and it’ll be the same for jungle boy etc.

mike Tyson once lost a fight to buster Douglas, I don’t think his career was effected too bad following. Same for plenty of fighters, Brock tapped out I’m ufc before.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Danielallen1410 said:


> I think people need to differentiate losing and being buried.
> it’s what they do afterwards that matters, they’re clearly doing something with the fact archer and Brodie lee lost. Only people trying to find fault claim they are buried by losing a tough match to another good competitor and it’ll be the same for jungle boy etc.
> 
> mike Tyson once lost a fight to buster Douglas, I don’t think his career was effected too bad following. Same for plenty of fighters, Brock tapped out I’m ufc before.


Brodie Lee went from being in the first main event to working with Colt Cabana.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

bdon said:


> Brodie Lee went from being in the first main event to working with Colt Cabana.


you know that was a cobbled-together last minute match because of rona and so please keep quiet. Anything to fit your crappy agenda.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> you know that was a cobbled-together last minute match because of rona and so please keep quiet. Anything to fit your crappy agenda.


Cody’s story was never slowed, in fact was ADVANCED, by the pandemic. And don’t tell to keep quiet.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

bdon said:


> Cody’s story was never slowed, in fact was ADVANCED, by the pandemic. And don’t tell to keep quiet.


CoDyS pLaN nEvEr cHaNgEd

Stop letting your grudge cloud your judgement.

for all you know, MJF was shielding and was never allowed to leave his house until recently. Plans had to change for MOX/MJF


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> CoDyS pLaN nEvEr cHaNgEd
> 
> Stop letting your grudge cloud your judgement.
> 
> for all you know, MJF was shielding and was never allowed to leave his house until recently. Plans had to change for MOX/MJF


It’s dangerous stuff putting together a video package for MJF. Ditto Hangman. Omega teaming with Nakazawa seems like a fitting story to tell.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

TnT tiTle iS NoT aS ImPoRtanT as ThE WorlD TiTLe!

I can do that stupid shit, too.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Cody has made Mox seem very midcard as well. Way to go Roller Codester! You’re soooo fucking over, big boy!


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

bdon said:


> It’s dangerous stuff putting together a video package for MJF. Ditto Hangman. Omega teaming with Nakazawa seems like a fitting story to tell.


And then people would complain about a title match that involved no physical confrontations. Just MJF calling out Moxley on tape.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> And then people would complain about a title match that involved no physical confrontations. Just MJF calling out Moxley on tape.


I’m not even suggesting he had to be in the world title match as I think it is way too early, but you can still do more for the talent than they fucking did.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Interesting discussion here on physiques in wrestling. Allow me to chime in if you weeeeel.



Erik. said:


> I think booking and charisma are more important.
> 
> That's why Chris Masters and many before and after him have achieved nothing in top level wrestling.
> 
> But sure, we can agree to disagree.


Chris Masters hasn't achieved anything in wrestling?

- 6 years in the WWE, 1 year in TNA resulting in a total of 7 years on international television.

- PPV matches against the likes of John Cena, Kane, Kurt Angle, Rey Mysterio, Shawn Michaels. Also appeared at WrestleMania.

- Has toured the world in WWE and outside of WWE. 

- Still making a good living in wrestling today based off of his time in WWE.

Seems like some pretty big achievements to me. Definitely more than the majority of the AEW roster...



AEWMoxley said:


> Jesus Christ. NXT has a Marko Stunt clone as their champion?


Hmmmm...

Adam Cole: 6'0, 210 pounds (95 kilograms)

Marko Stunt: 5'2, 120 pounds (54 kilos)

Yeah, you're right. That's pretty close...



optikk sucks said:


> To be honest, these big tough guys could easily take HBK as well. HBK was looking like a pancake in his prime
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HBK was 6'1 and about 210 pounds (95 kilos) during his prime which is above average height and weight for an adult American male in 2020 and as someone else pointed out he was promoted as a smaller guy fighting against the odds and was the smallest main event guy they had. Shawn is 4 inches taller than the average adult American male as well.

I like Jungle Boy and think he's got a decent enough physique to wrestle but reality is Jungle Boy is 5'10, 150 pounds (65 kg) which is 47 pounds smaller than the average adult American male in 2020. He is just one inch taller than the average adult American male also.



Erik. said:


> Wrestling is silly, who knew?


How long is this argument going to carry you guys for? Wrestling isn't meant to be presented as silly the literal idea behind it all is to "work" people into suspending their disbelief.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Interesting discussion here on physiques in wrestling. Allow me to chime in if you weeeeel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's no way the little geek in that photo is 210 lbs. Calling him Marko Stunt was hyperbole, but that geek is tiny.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

@Chip Chipperson there is no way in hell you believe Cole is actually 210 pounds.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Adam Cole is likely 5’9” and in the 165-170 pound range.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

bdon said:


> @Chip Chipperson there is no way in hell you believe Cole is actually 210 pounds.


Weight distributes differently when you're taller. For example I had a friend who was 6'7 and 100 kilos but he was always quite a thin guy. Me and a friend were pretty surprised when 100 came up on the scale for him because he looked maybe 15-20 kilograms lighter than that.

My girlfriends brother is maybe 6'2 or so and has ribs sticking out because of how thin he is but the dude is 85 kilograms which is just over what I am but because I'm shorter I look way more muscular and strong despite us both being the same weight.

If Cole is legit 6'0 I'd believe his weight. If he's more on the 5'9 scale then obviously he'd have to be much less to look like that.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Weight distributes differently when you're taller. For example I had a friend who was 6'7 and 100 kilos but he was always quite a thin guy. Me and a friend were pretty surprised when 100 came up on the scale for him because he looked maybe 15-20 kilograms lighter than that.
> 
> My girlfriends brother is maybe 6'2 or so and has ribs sticking out because of how thin he is but the dude is 85 kilograms which is just over what I am but because I'm shorter I look way more muscular and strong despite us both being the same weight.
> 
> If Cole is legit 6'0 I'd believe his weight. If he's more on the 5'9 scale then obviously he'd have to be much less to look like that.


You have sadly fell for the WWE carny BS with their height and weight numbers.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

bdon said:


> You have sadly fell for the WWE carny BS with their height and weight numbers.


Unless Sabre is a legit 6'4" lol.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Chris Masters hasn't achieved anything in wrestling?
> 
> - 6 years in the WWE, 1 year in TNA resulting in a total of 7 years on international television.
> 
> ...


Brilliant.

So do you think 34 year old Zack Ryder be a good signing then? 

Considering he's achieved more than the majority of the AEW roster?


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Weight distributes differently when you're taller. For example I had a friend who was 6'7 and 100 kilos but he was always quite a thin guy. Me and a friend were pretty surprised when 100 came up on the scale for him because he looked maybe 15-20 kilograms lighter than that.
> 
> My girlfriends brother is maybe 6'2 or so and has ribs sticking out because of how thin he is but the dude is 85 kilograms which is just over what I am but because I'm shorter I look way more muscular and strong despite us both being the same weight.
> 
> If Cole is legit 6'0 I'd believe his weight. If he's more on the 5'9 scale then obviously he'd have to be much less to look like that.


Dude, stop.

Here's a guy who is 6'0 and fights in the 170 lb weigh class, and normally walks around at 190-200 lbs.










You think that tiny fella has 10-20 lbs on this specimen? 

That tiny guy weighs no more than 160 lbs.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

El Hammerstone said:


> Unless Sabre is a legit 6'4" lol.


Scurll is listed at 5’9”. He and Cole are about the same height.

I’d venture to say that Jungle Boy and Cole are the same exact height, but Cole probably has him by 10 pounds or so due to the pudge that Cole works to keep off vs Jungle Boy with the God-given genetics.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

bdon said:


> Scurll is listed at 5’9”. He and Cole are about the same height.
> 
> I’d venture to say that Jungle Boy and Cole are the same exact height, but Cole probably has him by 10 pounds or so due to the pudge that Cole works to keep off vs Jungle Boy with the God-given genetics.


Mastiff is 5'10.










And has a really huge head.

Cole is absolutely not 6 ft and he's barely over 200lbs.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

bdon said:


> Scurll is listed at 5’9”. He and Cole are about the same height.
> 
> I’d venture to say that Jungle Boy and Cole are the same exact height, but Cole probably has him by 10 pounds or so due to the pudge that Cole works to keep off vs Jungle Boy with the God-given genetics.


I saw a picture of Cole standing next to Omega and the Bucks, and Cole was pretty much identical in size to Matt Jackson; so 5'9"/175-180 lbs is about right on the money.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

bdon said:


> You have sadly fell for the WWE carny BS with their height and weight numbers.


Video is hilarious. Fair enough lets go with 5'9 and 160-170 that's still 7 inches taller and 40-50 pounds heavier than Marko Stunt.



Erik. said:


> Brilliant.
> 
> So do you think 34 year old Zack Ryder be a good signing then?
> 
> Considering he's achieved more than the majority of the AEW roster?


Yeah, Zack is one of the few I said AEW should hire actually. If he stays strictly as a midcard option and works with the younger guys he'd be a good fit for a year or two.



AEWMoxley said:


> Dude, stop.
> 
> Here's a guy who is 6'0 and fights in the 170 lb weigh class, and normally walks around at 190-200 lbs.
> 
> ...


I've come to the conclusion from the funny video above that Mr. Adam Cole is not 6'0 but I'd like to argue that body types are often different. For example, CM Punk is 6'1 and was just 1 pound under what Usman fights at (170 lbs. Punk was 169 for his UFC fights)

Look at Punk though:










Usman must have awesome genetics which is great for him but as shown by Punk you can be 6'0 and 170 pounds without being a muscular specimen.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I must have missed where Marko came into the convo, @Chip Chipperson. I thought we were still on the topic of Jungle Boy not being able to be taken serious due to his lack of size.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Video is hilarious. Fair enough lets go with 5'9 and 160-170 that's still 7 inches taller and 40-50 pounds heavier than Marko Stunt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They don't actually weigh 170 on fight night, though. They cut down to 170 on weigh-in day by dehydrating. Once they rehydrate, they balloon up to close to their natural weight. That's around 190-200 lbs for Usman, and around 175 lbs for CM Punk, who stated that he doesn't cut much weight. Not everyone cuts the same amount of weight. 

But both guys are bigger than the guy we were discussing.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

bdon said:


> I must have missed where Marko came into the convo, @Chip Chipperson. I thought we were still on the topic of Jungle Boy not being able to be taken serious due to his lack of size.


AEWMoxley said that Adam Cole is a Marko Stunt clone, lol. He's obviously significantly larger.



AEWMoxley said:


> They don't actually weigh 170 on fight night, though. They cut down to 170 on weigh-in day by dehydrating. Once they rehydrate, they balloon up to close to their natural weight. That's around 190-200 lbs for Usman, and around 175 lbs for CM Punk, who stated that he doesn't cut much weight. Not everyone cuts the same amount of weight.
> 
> But both guys are bigger than the guy we were discussing.


Okay, I don't know MMA so I've learned something today which is always a good thing.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

If I had to guess, Marko is legitimately 5’3”...-ish? And there is no way in hell he weighs 120. Not with that frame and lack of muscular density. I’m betting he’s closer to 100-110 pounds.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

bdon said:


> If I had to guess, Marko is legitimately 5’3”...-ish? And there is no way in hell he weighs 120. Not with that frame and lack of muscular density. I’m betting he’s closer to 100-110 pounds.


Both are his billed height and weight and the old wrestling way is usually add an inch or two and 10 pounds. Guess it comes down to whether AEW is being honest or not.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I wasn’t arguing you, just the billed size. Maybe the height is correct, but I really have a hard time buying him at 120. A family friend was an amateur wrestler in high school. At 5’5” and shredded, he only weighed 115.

I mean, maybe Marko is legitimately 120, but I imagine that is the lowest they felt they could theoretically get by with claiming without him sounding “too small” (I know, I know. Insert joke here)


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

bdon said:


> I wasn’t arguing you, just the billed size. Maybe the height is correct, but I really have a hard time buying him at 120. A family friend was an amateur wrestler in high school. At 5’5” and shredded, he only weighed 115.
> 
> I mean, maybe Marko is legitimately 120, but I imagine that is the lowest they felt they could theoretically get by with claiming without him sounding “too small” (I know, I know. Insert joke here)


I think we can all agree that if Marko was a barbell we would all be able to do 12 reps with him. That says it all really.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Rugby is one of the toughest sports on the planet

my country South Africa’s national team, famously has an obsession with size. If you aren‘t over 6ft and weigh more than 90kg, you won‘t even get a look

the average player being around 6.6 and 110kg

until Cheslin Kolbe and Faf de Klerk - both 5.5 and 75kgs - but they run faster, tackle harder, play smarter than most

so, size is a silly discussion, especially since we’ve seen small fighters kicking ass too - it is about how you’re presented

here is highlights of Cheslin for fun - he helped us win the Rugby World Cup last year (sorry not sorry England, Australia, New Zealand, France and so on and so on....)


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Adam Cole says he's 5 ft 7 on this.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Erik. said:


> Adam Cole says he's 5 ft 7 on this.


hold up. He’s shorter than Spike Dudley 

LMAO


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Rugby is one of the toughest sports on the planet
> 
> my country South Africa’s national team, famously has an obsession with size. If you aren‘t over 6ft and weigh more than 90kg, you won‘t even get a look
> 
> ...


Kolbe looks the goods. The Rugby I watch their smallest player for a while was 5'7 85 KG but he just got signed to a second division team. The second smallest is 5'8 87 KG which is pretty big though.

You're right in that smaller fighters can kick ass as well but wrestling is about perception and it looks bad when you see a smaller guy who doesn't look like he's ever gone to the gym wrestling against another guy who is quite small. Personally I thought Jungle Boy was fine but reading that his billed weight is just 68 Kilograms it kind of takes me out of it. My girlfriend has 2 kilograms on him and I easily throw her around (She's a karate blue belt, we spar, no wife bashing) and I'm not even a massive dude myself

I guarantee most guys in the crowd have a girlfriend that is around Jungle Boy's weight or over so how are we meant to take him seriously? It's not like Jungle Boy is just one smaller guy in a group of giants either the majority of the AEW midcard look smaller than him which has lead to me blissfully thinking he was much bigger than he actually is.




optikk sucks said:


> hold up. He’s shorter than Spike Dudley
> 
> LMAO


Probably too short to be a heavyweight champion (Unless he cheats to win the majority of his matches) but at least he looks like he goes to the gym and has something resembling a chest.

Should you really be poking fun when AEW has booked THIS guy in a Pay Per View main event?










(Janela is the same height as Spike Dudley by the way)


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Yeah but Janella isn't the face of the company


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Video is hilarious. Fair enough lets go with 5'9 and 160-170 that's still 7 inches taller and 40-50 pounds heavier than Marko Stunt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be fair, Usman is an amateur wrestler and therefore has a lot of practice cutting weight, so he is probably quite a bit heavier than Punk on fight night, since Punk competed for 20 years in a sport where he never had to cut weight and they kayfabed him 30-40 lbs heavier than he actually was.

Also, I recall Punk saying that his MMA training was so rigorous, he lost a bunch of weight compared to when he was wrestling.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> Yeah but Janella isn't the face of the company


Neither is Adam Cole. He's the face of the number 3 brand which is aimed at the internet wrestling community. The face of the company is Drew McIntyre who is allegedly 6'5 120 kilograms...


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> hold up. He’s shorter than Spike Dudley
> 
> LMAO


If that guy is 5'7, with his physique, then he's no heavier than 150 lbs. Lewis Hamilton is the same height and weighs 160, and Lewis actually looks more fit and muscular than him by a good 10 lbs.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

AEWMoxley said:


> If that guy is 5'7, with his physique, then he's no heavier than 150 lbs. Lewis Hamilton is the same height and weighs 160, and Lewis actually looks more fit and muscular than him by a good 10 lbs.


If you watch MMA then you know physique and weight can be deceptive. With Cole being skinny he could easily be 170-180lbs


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> If you watch MMA then you know physique and weight can be deceptive. With Cole being skinny he could easily be 170-180lbs


He's under 160 lbs. His arms are literally sticks, and he's got virtually no muscle mass. Lewis Hamilton at 5'7 and 160 lbs easily outweighs him.


----------



## Pitbull37 (Apr 6, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Rugby is one of the toughest sports on the planet
> 
> my country South Africa’s national team, famously has an obsession with size. If you aren‘t over 6ft and weigh more than 90kg, you won‘t even get a look
> 
> ...


Rugby is completely irrelevant to this discussion.

Have we? Can you come up with one example of a guy weighing 150lbs beating good heavyweights? it doesn't happen. The closest is the early days of the UFC, but that was against fighters not trained in BJJ.

They have weight classes in all combat sports for a reason. It's because it's so unrealistic that they can win and it wouldn't be a fair fight. It's so unrealistic that no promotor would even allow it to happen.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

AEWMoxley said:


> He's under 160 lbs. His arms are literally sticks, and he's got virtually no muscle mass. Lewis Hamilton at 5'7 and 160 lbs easily outweighs him.


Height + muscle density.

Anyone suggesting he is anywhere near 180 is kidding themselves.


----------



## BuckshotLarry (May 29, 2020)

Only just watched this, been working like crazy of late. Front line problems eh. Good show on the whole by pandemic broadcasting standards. Main event was a very good watch, as was the FTR interview. Looks like a fun show in store next week too 👍


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

Cole's face is fine but his body is shit. 5'8 and 165 pounds top. I can't see Vince going all the way with him. At least the smaller guys who got pushes had some tone to them, Cole doesn't lol.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Cole is tiny but uses his stable as an advantage. Definitely needs to bulk up though, hopefully he can find a legal and safe way to do so.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Great opening liked the fastness of The Elite v Sabian/havoc, Penelope looking smoking hot as always. Glad she finally got caught off rick lolz . Good opener.


#FTR interview was sweet . Old skool v New Skool gomna happen soon 
Bucks v #FTR.

My man cage just getting used to his surroundings and he wont beat mox but he will give him a helluva match.

Colt v Jericho... why? Just so Jericho can have more wins on his resume... snooze fest

I can' tstand Nyla shes worse than nia for botches and i hope kennys helping her when she had the title she seemed to be getting better....

Best match of tne night Cody v Jungle Boy, J.B is tnat young and knows a lot for someone whos 24 in 13 daets it said. Great to see Fenix getting a shot , hopefully when Cody does relinquish or lose its to Pentagon or Fenix but there future tag world champions. For Me i think its gonna be wardlow turning on MJF . The que will be past Jacksonville haha

7/10

Enjoyed tbe show, hope everyone else did too

Peace


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I think its great they got a defenders championship belt now ! This needs to be booked how it used to be booked which is what made the TV belt important back in the day !


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Cody vs Jungle Boy was a excellent TV match. 

FTR's statement about not about not wanting to have great match with Bucks - just punch them in the mouth and win in 3 seconds. Just sublime.

Where I do think they go wrong is booking so many world title defences. I actually think it would be better if Brodie Lee's and now Brian Cage's matches with Moxley were non title. Beat him and you get a world title match. Would make them harder to predict.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

DaSlacker said:


> Cody vs Jungle Boy was a excellent TV match.
> 
> FTR's statement about not about not wanting to have great match with Bucks - just punch them in the mouth and win in 3 seconds. Just sublime.
> 
> Where I do think they go wrong is booking so many world title defences. I actually think it would be better if Brodie Lee's and now Brian Cage's matches with Moxley were non title. Beat him and you get a world title match. Would make them harder to predict.



Agree about the last bit


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

DaSlacker said:


> Where I do think they go wrong is booking so many world title defences. I actually think it would be better if Brodie Lee's and now Brian Cage's matches with Moxley were non title. Beat him and you get a world title match. Would make them harder to predict.


These 2 have no business beating Mox. Title or non-title. It's so WWE-ish. Why does the champion have to lose matches for people to become contenders, I mean what's wrong with keeping a big name strong for a good while, so when someone gets the pin over him it will actually matter, and not thrown out of the window on random feuds.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

RBrooks said:


> These 2 have no business beating Mox. Title or non-title. It's so WWE-ish. Why does the champion have to lose matches for people to become contenders, I mean what's wrong with keeping a big name strong for a good while, so when someone gets the pin over him it will actually matter, and not thrown out of the window on random feuds.


In fairness I don't think Brodie and Cage should be beating Moxley, even in non title matches. I just feel world championship defences should be uncommon.

Stats - Challenge Match - World Title Match.


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

am i the only one who is legit worried about brian cage? dude was breathing like rich piana in that taz promo!


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

jroc72191 said:


> am i the only one who is legit worried about brian cage? dude was breathing like rich piana in that taz promo!


He just had a sprint of a match, not like he just walked up a flight of stairs and was blown up like that. However he does carry way too much drug aided muscle. I was watching some recently released WRP vids (from 2011-ish) and he was wrestling (teaming with Eli Drake against Alex Reynolds and Sami Callihan) and was a normal sized dude - it was jarring compared to what he looks like now.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Edit


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> He just had a sprint of a match, not like he just walked up a flight of stairs and was blown up like that. However he does carry way too much drug aided muscle. I was watching some recently released WRP vids (from 2011-ish) and he was wrestling (teaming with Eli Drake against Alex Reynolds and Sami Callihan) and was a normal sized dude - it was jarring compared to what he looks like now.



IDK man i see him and im like... "dudes not healthy"


----------

